# Koe no Katachi



## Rica_Patin (Feb 27, 2013)

​


> The story revolves around Nishimiya Shōko, a grade school student who has impaired hearing. She transfers into a new school, where she is bullied by her classmates. Ishida Shouya, one of the bullies, goes to the point that she transfers to another school. As a result, he is ostracized and bullied himself, with no friends to speak of and no plans for the future. Years later, he sets himself on a path to redemption.
> 
> Although the original one-shot won the 80th Weekly Shounen Magazine Newbie Best Mangaka Award, the vector of the content made it difficult for publication on any manga magazine until it was picked up after months of legal dispute by the February edition of Bessatsu Shounen Magazine, where it won first place.
> This one-shot was recently publicized again on the 12th issue of the 2013 Weekly Shounen Magazine and serialized on the 36th-37th double issue of the same year.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 27, 2013)

well I`m deaf.. this is pretty realistic, a friend of mine experienced something similar to like this


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 5, 2013)

So apparently it was just announced that this is getting a serialization which I frankly think is absolutely fucking retarded. This was absolutely perfect as a one-shot and a serialization will just ruin it. But eh, I could always be wrong and it turns out good. My hopes aren't very high for this as a serialization though.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Starting its serialization this week.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 31, 2013)

What the fuck. I don't know how this will work out but I will read it anyway, the one-shot was amazing [of course, it was a story that is just fitting for a one-shot].


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Melodie said:


> What the fuck. I don't know how this will work out but I will read it anyway, the one-shot was amazing [of course, it was a story that is just fitting for a one-shot].



I feel the same way... I guess it could be worth a shot though.
Plus, from what I've heard (haven't seen the raw yet) the first chapter is basically just starting off right where the one-shot left off which sounds interesting.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Melodie (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey, that was a great first chapter! I really liked it, and although I can't see this going far, I will just see which route this author will go. The author is new, so I can't judge.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 8, 2013)

oh man. i thought they were gonna start with the highschool thing, because they're more mature that way, and only revisit their elementary mistakes through flashbacks. but i can't complain, at least it's weekly.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2013)

tell me when theyre gonna be in highschool already. i refuse to suffer more than that oneshot


----------



## rajin (Sep 19, 2013)

*Koe no Katachi 06 Raw *
*here *


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2013)

I read through this a few days ago, and that oneshot was fucking awesome.


I had a tear, at the end of it. I wish they could've made the end longer.



I don't think the serialized version can beat the one shot, but I'm still reading it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 19, 2013)

rajin said:


> *Koe no Katachi 06 Raw *
> *here *



Nice. Can't wait to see where it goes from here :33


----------



## rajin (Oct 14, 2013)

*Koe no Katachi 10 Raw*

*Ch.14*


----------



## rajin (Oct 22, 2013)

*Koe no Katachi 11 Raw*

*standard cero*


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2013)

Bikko said:


> well I`m deaf.. this is pretty realistic, a friend of mine experienced something similar to like this



That is a fucked up way to treat people. Never understood why people treat others differently for such petty reasons. Makes no sense imo.


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2013)

*Koe no Katachi 12 Raw*

*Ch.5*


----------



## rajin (Nov 4, 2013)

*Koe no Katachi 13 Raw*

*Chapter 5.*


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2013)

*Koe no Katachi 16 Raw*

*Ch.17*


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 3, 2013)

Scan of up to 17 are out. I'd avoid anything past 15 though as the 16 I read wasn't done by the regular translator and was absolute shit.

Also random tidbits for those who are following.
Author has said the main theme of this series is Healing, so don't worry about a downer ending.
Author also they planned to have the story finished in 10 volumes or less, so about 100 chapters.
Also manga is usually translated on /a/ on Mondays/Tuesdays depending on timezone. Scans follow.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 3, 2013)

The friend that he made, is getting annoying. It's like he's desperate to be someone's friend.


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2013)

*Koe no Katachi 18 Raw*

*6*


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 11, 2013)

A wild cat appears.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 11, 2013)

Dafuq did I just read?


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2013)

*Koe no Katachi 19 Raw*

*New chapter's up, people!*


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 24, 2013)

Scans out on Batoto
Soul Society.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Volume 2 cover


----------



## rajin (Jan 7, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi 20 Raw*

*if the reason why Ichigo couldn't pull out his Mask a second time was due to Ichigo wasting too much reiryoku

english
if the reason why Ichigo couldn't pull out his Mask a second time was due to Ichigo wasting too much reiryoku
*


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2014)

Just discovered this manga, glad I did.


----------



## rajin (Jan 13, 2014)

mangaka interview + 2 beautiful colour images
*Koe no Katachi 21 Raw*
*Akame ga Kiru 45

**colour pics *
and


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Chapter 21
Ch.76


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2014)

Did her personality get WORSE while growing up?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 26, 2014)

Koe No Katachi 23(Chinese Version)

Ch.107

Confession~!!!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 28, 2014)

Captains find a ray of hope in regaining Bankai

Starting from that post is translations of the chapter.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

noobthemusical said:


> Captains find a ray of hope in regaining Bankai
> 
> Starting from that post is translations of the chapter.



Naruto fans shouldn't be on /a/ you know.


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

Marking this


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 28, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Naruto fans shouldn't be on /a/ you know.



But I'm not a fan of Naruto.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

noobthemusical said:


> But I'm not a fan of Naruto.



Oh, nevermind then.


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

Caught up. It's like it was


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 28, 2014)

Recently went on a random manga reading rampage and stumbled on this one, I really like it.

It's rare, wanting to stab the protagonist in the eyes at first, but then sympathizing with him and feeling that his redeeming actions are really genuine and honest.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 2, 2014)

Ch23 just got released.

I felt bad for her at the end. 

She mustered up all her courage to not only confess, but to confess using her own voice without sign language. And that fucker had no idea what she was trying to say.

I bet Ueno would be royally pissed if they started dating.


----------



## rajin (Feb 2, 2014)

*portable boobs*


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

>deaf girl trying to saying she likes him the best she could


----------



## Morglay (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Then Ueno comes in and ruins everything.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 2, 2014)

That girl, she sure fast to fall in love with someone that she only known for few months.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 2, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> That girl, she sure fast to fall in love with someone that she only known for few months.


It is the manga world, where people confess their love to those they haven't even spoken with. This one is far more plausible than lots of confessions/love situations in the stories out there.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Smoke (Feb 2, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> That girl, she sure fast to fall in love with someone that she only known for few months.



Can you blame her?



She has Naruto syndrome. She's been picked on her whole life when all she wanted, was friends.



Now someone from her past has come to not only apologize for wronging her, but also to start anew as friends. Her falling in love so fast, was inevitable.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

He's actually been extremely nice to her and iirc she liked him when they were kids. I also don't see her hanging with many other boys. Or any at all.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 2, 2014)

Telling somebody you like them is not the same as falling in love with them.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

It's a start


----------



## rajin (Feb 3, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi 24 Raw*

*jumping up*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 4, 2014)

New chapter out.
Link removed


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2014)

The aneurysm that /a/ had when Ueno appeared was hilarious.

Especially since she's best girl.

Kawaii is a bitch though, really befriend the guy who's suffering you've ignored and caused the most (sans maybe those 2 douchebags who beat him up), and only do it cause you're crush is kinda maybe his friend while never apologizing.


----------



## OS (Feb 4, 2014)

>Ueno



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Impact (Feb 4, 2014)

WTF there's a thread about this awesome manga


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 4, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> WTF there's a thread about this awesome manga



Of course there's a thread about a popular manga.


----------



## Impact (Feb 5, 2014)

just read the lastest chapter their adorable pek


----------



## Lacie (Feb 5, 2014)

I really like this manga, but I can't help but be a little wary of where the author's going with it. Sure, it seemed obvious, right off the bat, that there'd be some kind of romance between the protags, but having yet another love triangle in the making and the resulting drama...

I hope we still have focus on the challenges that the main charas have to face to reach out to each other and become better people, not the love mushiness.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 5, 2014)

I think that whole confession was a demonstration of her difficulty expressing her feelings.


----------



## Midaru (Feb 5, 2014)

I've gotten an irrational obsession for this manga, send help... 

It's beautiful and pretty realistic, I love it, and I love Shouko and Shouya.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2014)

I first read this one shot thanks to a NF friend, felt that there was a bit of a rushed story but not too badly where it affected it a lot.

I honestly might keep reading, it was pretty good overall


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I think that whole confession was a demonstration of her difficulty expressing her feelings.



Some people hated how he was being all "Eh? What was that?" since they've been burned by all those clueless main characters from other stories, but in this case, there was actually a legitimate reason for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2014)

THAT friend IS BACK


----------



## Midaru (Feb 12, 2014)

*KOE NO KATACHI - CHAPTER 25 IS OUT*

[SP=FANART][/SP]​


----------



## OS (Feb 12, 2014)

>Ueno being a liar
>Kawai being a liar.

Bitches will be bitches.

and dat ending.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 12, 2014)

Those people that betrayed him, and acting the same way as they did, are pissing me off.

But the one that still pisses me off the most is the kid that just appeared.


And what's worse is I know that Ishida will never have the courage or the strength to kick his ass.


----------



## OS (Feb 12, 2014)

He can beat him 1v1. He used to lose because the fat kid helped the other dude.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 12, 2014)

Although Ishida matured I kinda want him to kick this kid's ass right now. But I guess he will join the circle of liars hiding behind smiles.


----------



## OS (Feb 17, 2014)

I think this is a spoiler for the next chap. Warning, immediate rage will follow


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2014)

What am I supposed to see there?


----------



## OS (Feb 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What am I supposed to see there?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Really? Ueno and shouko get off a rid together and Ueno might have just bitchslapped Shouko


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 19, 2014)

Chapter 26
I want to know what happened inside the ferris wheel :s


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like at least half of Ueno's intentions are good. Too bad she is still a bitch of a person and blames Nishimiya, even though she was in the wrong back in the past, along with other assholes - Ishida included.


----------



## OS (Feb 19, 2014)

they doubted my spoilers.


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 20, 2014)

She looks like she has a mark on the side of her face in the last page, That bitch Ueno better have not hit her!


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi 27 Raw*

*this*


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 24, 2014)

Aww, the suspense is killing me, you can't see clearly what happened from the raws, without the dialogue.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 24, 2014)

Well if you can't contain yourself then open this spoiler for a summary 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ueno basically says that she hates Shouko, and believes that Shouko hates her too. She doesn't want either of them to apologize for the pains of the past, but still wants them to have a peaceful relationship despite the animosity.
Then Shouko says Ueno is wrong she doesn't hate Ueno, Shouko hate herself the Ueno slaps her.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 24, 2014)

This story.  Also the chapter 26 link to Batoto isn't working.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 24, 2014)

noobthemusical said:


> Well if you can't contain yourself then open this spoiler for a summary
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't know what to think of it. The slap seem like a kind of defensive reaction more than simply being a bitch - what I expected from Ueno. Seems like on the inside she is aware that what they did to Nishimiya was wrong, but her personality won't allow her to admit it aloud. She wants to be hated.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh man, Ueno's a fucking bitch.


And of course, Ishida'll be too much of a vagina to confront her and tell her to fuck off, for hitting the girl he likes.



It hasn't happened yet, but I'm calling it and I'm already pissed off about his lack of "balls."


----------



## OS (Feb 25, 2014)

Considering how he doesn't want to be in any way like his past self him holding back a bit seems about right. And I don't think he shouko either. From what is shown he just wants to pay her back as much as he can as long as he can.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2014)

No, him getting mad and holding himself back is one thing.


What I'm saying, is he's too much of a pussy to even get mad.




> And I don't think he shouko either


Also your sentence right here. You're missing a very important word. I don't know what that word is, but it's missing and it's important if you want us to know what you're talking about.

Don't worry, my mind sometimes goes faster than my hands as well, and I'll find later that while my mind thought the word, my hands didn't type it.


----------



## Nanja (Feb 25, 2014)

Are we actually supposed to think Ueno  is justified in any way? Or that her logic is legit?  Because her little speech was a  a load of horseshit. She is just trying to make justifications for herself. 

She can also fuck off if she thinks going to the adults in any way makes them even. What they did to her is way and beyond something you can just make even like that.

I just hate that attitude of hers. Lets just hate each other and act cordially is her compromise and it's laughable. She comes off as nothing more than a pretentious brat that doesn't even want to put in effort where it is due. That wasn't even an attempt at making amends. 

Props to Shouya for confronting her.


----------



## OS (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't think he likes shouko either*


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ueno is a real bitch but at the same time I can also respect her a bit for staying true to her brattish personality and not hiding her thoughts behind fake smiles. She's pretty tough as well, being in love with Ishida and eventhough he made it clear that he hates her guts, she still does not give up.

That explanation about her behaviour was BS though, she should have just admited being jealous of Shouko


----------



## Midaru (Mar 4, 2014)

KOE NO KATACHI 28 (ENGLISH)​


----------



## OS (Mar 4, 2014)

ngl. I don't get much about what ueno is doing. Is it me or is she just that stupid?


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ishida desperately trying to complement everything about Shouko was fuuuuuunny


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2014)

I lost it when he complimented the bread


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 5, 2014)

That was a cute chapter. I'm not sure a letter will be enough for Ueno to stop being a bitch though..


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 5, 2014)

OS said:


> ngl. I don't get much about what ueno is doing. Is it me or is she just that stupid?



My guess is she's an extremely straightforward person who does not hide her opinion about anything, and expects everyone else to do the same.

IMHO, that's a very childish way of thinking, and she's angry at Ishida for maturing out of that bratty stage of his life


----------



## Kirito (Mar 8, 2014)

because we need more pics and happiness out of this series


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2014)

There's no happiness in this series, only suffering, self loathing and lack of proper communication.

Bunch of sad shits, all of them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHY DO I CARE SO MUCH?


----------



## rajin (Mar 10, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi 29 Raw*


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2014)

Cover 3


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 12, 2014)

Nanja said:


> I just hate that attitude of hers. Lets just hate each other and act cordially is her compromise and it's laughable. She comes off as nothing more than a pretentious brat that doesn't even want to put in effort where it is due. That wasn't even an attempt at making amends.



That's actually good attitude sometimes you don't want to be friends with people but you end up needing to be in harmony.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 12, 2014)

Sooooo, I'm pretty sure the grandma died.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 12, 2014)

Smoke said:


> Sooooo, I'm pretty sure the grandma died.



My final ray of hope is that it is the mum.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ch.29 ENG

I cannot be too hard on their mum 
She is raising two daughters alone, and one of them is physically challenged which obviously requires even more money (and Ishida's past activities only added to that bill). Their dad has probably left them when Shouko proved to be too much trouble, and it's not like she can easily find another guy who accepts her kids.
So it's no wonder she's always tired and frustrated.


----------



## OS (Mar 13, 2014)

i think her grandma died.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 13, 2014)

I hope not.
She got introduced in this chapter and died at the end? That's so made-up


----------



## Kirito (Mar 13, 2014)

i hope its just some red herring and that its actually because the mom threw out the camera


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 15, 2014)

Three volumes from now on (meaning another 15 chapters to go, so the complete series will be around 10volumes), or do they also count the chapters that have not been released in tankoubon format yet? If that's the case and there are only 5 chapters in a volume, that would mean there are only a few chapters left.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 15, 2014)

If I recall correctly, they do count the chapters that have not been released in tankoubon format.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2014)

That actually sucks since the last time she talked about how long the series would be, she said something something the lines of 10 volumes, even though she made a guess on the spot.

This ended up becoming my favorite weekly series, I don't want this ride to end.

That said, considering how good it is and how young she is, only 21, I look forward to see what she has in store after this.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 15, 2014)

[sp=CHAPTER 30 SPOILERS]
Sorry cause I only got a few ones



It says: "I want to know more about you, I want to know all".





"Like every tuesday, but Shouko is not here, Yuzuru is crying alone". 




[/sp]


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi 30 Raw*

*Chapter.15 ENG*


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor grandma really is dead. It feels like we hardly knew her


----------



## rajin (Mar 18, 2014)

YEAH i came to know about this news yesterday . i am a bit sad . i have only read its one shot and 1st 3 chapters i was planning to read it in june and now this

no matter what i will read it in june as i am back to read manga love stories and the emotions involved with them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't even give a shit about the grandma, she was introduced and killed off in the same chapter only to serve as a catalyst for Yuzuru's emotional problems. Ishida's support and Yuzuru tearing up at the end as he insisted on being there for her fucking melted my heart.

This fucking manga, man.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ch.30 ENG

Ishida was really nosey in this chapter


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2014)

Chapter 31 is titled Letter
There is no spoiler picture this week. Spoiler text is kinda long but I will spoil this one line 

*Spoiler*: __ 



NishimiyaMom: Ishida-kun thank you for being a good friend to Yuzuru


----------



## Midaru (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm glad that Nishimiya's mom thanked Ishida.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 27, 2014)

Chapter.31 ENG

The all knowing grandma had one more trick up her sleeves.
She could have told all this to Yuzuru when she was still alive though


----------



## rajin (Mar 31, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi 32 Raw*

*Chapter is out*


----------



## Smoke (Apr 3, 2014)

It just got translated.


My respect for Mom and Grandma(rip) is through the roof. The dad's family are such assholes.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 4, 2014)

Good riddance. The father and his family, all of them should get a disabling illnes just to know how it feels like 
Yeah, they are all healthy and perfect...for now!


----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi 33 Raw*

*Kimi no Iru Machi X Princess Lucia Crossover manga released*


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 7, 2014)

Dat brofist


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2014)

What happened to the discussions for this? chapter 34 is out and the author is taking a break. The new guy is a based bro.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 19, 2014)

I did not expect Mashiba to be such a good guy.

Supposedly Ch.35 is already out but I have not been able to find a RAW yet.


----------



## Midaru (Apr 19, 2014)

Is she taking a break? 

for how long?


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 19, 2014)

I still don't trust anyone besides Nagatsuka  Return to his old school should be an interesting experience.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 19, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Is she taking a break?
> 
> for how long?



Just a one week hiatus


----------



## Midaru (Apr 20, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> Just a one week hiatus



I see, I'll wait for chapter 35 then


----------



## Midaru (Apr 21, 2014)

​
:WOW


----------



## Badalight (Apr 22, 2014)

Is the series just as good as the one shot?


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow, Mashiba was a bro once again 

*Spoiler*: __ 



He sure took care of that scumbag teacher, splashing water right in his face 







Badalight said:


> Is the series just as good as the one shot?



Lately, not as much.
it started to drag a bit since ch.29, because Ishida hardly spends any time with Nishimiya.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2014)

^

I disagree, since the series' take on relationships extended beyond Nishimiya at midway point, it's not just about her.


----------



## Midaru (May 3, 2014)

*KOE NO KATACHI - CHAPTER 34 ENG*​


----------



## Jirou (May 4, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Is the series just as good as the one shot?



For me, it is. I like the character development of the MCs.


----------



## Zaru (May 4, 2014)

Dat panel where he grabs her in excitement

SOFTNESS


----------



## Revan21 (May 4, 2014)

Chapter.35.ENG

That shithead teacher still needs to be shot and not just with water.
At the very least kick him out of the job b/c he's clearly unsuitable for it 

He was right about Nishimiya going to a special school in the first place though, not that he did anything to make her situation any better in a normal school, when he could have.


----------



## Jirou (May 4, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> Chapter.35.ENG
> 
> That shithead teacher still needs to be shot and not just with water.
> At the very least kick him out of the job b/c he's clearly unsuitable for it
> ...



Finally! 

Mashida-kun turned out to be someone who'll actually help Ishida-kun. But I still don't get what his inner motive is 
Is it to simply be just friends with the two or is there something else


----------



## Revan21 (May 4, 2014)

Jirou said:


> Mashida-kun turned out to be someone who'll actually help Ishida-kun. But I still don't get what his inner motive is



He said on the way to the old school that he was bullied as a child, 
so it must be his sense of justice to stand up against any bully or neglecting adult he sees.

I wonder how he will react when he finds out Ishida used to bully Nishiyima as well. At that point he better not try to save her for her own good, thus ruining his bro level and becoming a nuisance


----------



## Jirou (May 4, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> He said on the way to the old school that he was bullied as a child,
> so it must be his sense of justice to stand up against any bully or neglecting adult he sees.
> 
> I wonder how he will react when he finds out Ishida used to bully Nishiyima as well. At that point he better not try to save her for her own good, thus ruining his bro level and becoming a nuisance


I think he already knew about that thing, IMO. Because isn't he friends with Kawai who's Ishida's classmate in their elementary days who also has been the way for him to be friends with Ishida


----------



## Revan21 (May 4, 2014)

That might be the case
but I won't be surprised if Kawai had not told him about it yet.


----------



## Midaru (May 10, 2014)

​


----------



## Midaru (May 17, 2014)

*CHAPTER 36 (JAPANESE AND ENGLISH)*
​


----------



## Midaru (May 20, 2014)

Where is everybody else? 

​


----------



## Rokudaime (May 20, 2014)

I guess this series is dying...at least in this forum. Probably it wasn't dark/grim enough


----------



## OS (May 20, 2014)

No it was because the chapters weren't really posted. There were like a few weeks where I got no updates so of course it was being forgotten. Although at the same time the author declared the series done in 1 or 2 more volumes.


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2014)

That blonde bitch made Ueno look like a saint


----------



## PPsycho (May 30, 2014)

Bitches be crazy. Will Ueno be his savior this time? 

Not like he really need any saving, other than facing others and be honest. Nagatsuka wouldn't abandon him, and Mashiba as much as he hates bullies seem like the type of person to know when someone is trying to repent.

Also, others can say what they want, but in the end it's Nishimiya who should decide if Ishida should be forgiven, and we all know how she feels about that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2014)

Zaru said:


> That blonde bitch made Ueno look like a saint



You've only realized this until now?

Kawai has always been an obnoxious two faced liar and she was probably expecting her past bullying of Shouko to come up eventually, this was her being 2 steps ahead of Ishida with her usual bullshit.

Say what you want about Ueno, she's honest about herself and she's willing to help those she cares about, even after Ishida switched her expectations of him still being the happy go lucky adventurous kid he once was. She's still into him despite knowing what a depressive sad sack of shit he is nowadays.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2014)

Man Kawai got fucking TOLD this chapter


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2014)

At least shouko stays


----------



## rajin (Jun 5, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi 39 Raw*

*well*


----------



## Midaru (Jun 5, 2014)

*Chapter 39 (English)*​
So, next chapter will be about they two going out, the last line said "summer for two" I don't think they're going with Yuzuru then.


----------



## rajin (Jun 11, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi 40 Raw : 1 colour page*

*The scan is out!

colour cover page 
*


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2014)

No more healing. Only endless scars........


the next chapter will kill you.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 21, 2014)

Both 40 and 41 are out: this 

It's not as bad as I thought it would be. And from the last bits it seems that everyone feels down, so it's a matter of time before they realize how much fun they had together and reunite.


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ch.42 Translation:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- PAGE 1 -

>Chapter 42: Firework

>Yuzuru: Thanks

>Yuzuru: Let's go around one more time
>Mom: Again?

>Ishida: Anyway, the birthday was going really well, that's wonderful

- PAGE 2 -

>Ishida: Auntie is still keeping that angry face...
>Ishida: But if she was willing to eat my cake, then she is probably...

>Ishida: Yeah, she is in a good mood

>Ishida: ..........

>Ishida: Nishi--Nishimiya-sn.... when is your birthday?

>Ishida: 7th June....
>Ishida: Oh it already passed!!

>Ishida: Oh then.... so you're already 18....
>Ishida: I couldn't celebrate your birthday with you, ...haha but

>Ishida: Let's celebrate it together next year
>Ishida: Toget....

>Ishida: (Together...)

- PAGE 3 -

>(Stand)

>Ishida: Eh... what's wrong...?

>Ishida: You're already going back now?
>Ishida: The firework is still going!

- PAGE 4 -

>Ishida: "Study"....
>Ishida: Oh right

>Ishida: You're right, now is a very important moment (means exam?), it can't be helped
>Ishida: So you want to go now?
>Ishida: Let me go with you

>Ishida: "It is okay"...
>Ishida: Then be safe on your way

>Ishida: Se...
>Ishida: See you

- PAGE 5 -

>From Sahara
>How do you prove that you already became a better person than your past?

>bg/Ishida: Though I still don't know the answer to that question
>bg/Ishida: But, my belief is not going to change in any way

>bg/Ishida: No matter what happens, I will protect Nishimiya
>bg/Ishida: I am only living for this

>?: Eh?
>?: Isn't that Nishimiya?

- PAGE 6 -

>Ishida: ........

>Ishida: Ah I should really go together with her

>(Pain)

>Ishida: It hurts!
>Ishida: The injury I made in the park....?
>Ishida: Of all time....

>?: Ishida?

- PAGE 7 -

>Yuzuru: What' wrong? Where is nee-chan?
>Ishida: Yuzuru

>Ishida: She just went home
>Ishida: Said she wants to study
>Yuzuru: Eheh, she didn't even tell us about this
>Mom: What a shame, and I bought a pizza

>Yuzuru: .......

>Yuzuru: Oh right
>Yuzuru: I forgot my camera

>Yuzuru: So, Ishida, go get it for me from home
>Ishida: Eh?
>Yuzuru: I want to take photo of the firework

>Yuzuru: Don't forget to check the battery

>Yuzuru: If it runs out of battery, charge it before you go

>Ishida: Alright, I got it....
>Yuzuru: Thanks man
>Mom: ...........

- PAGE 8 -

>Mom: What are you trying to do there
>Yuzuru: (Fu-Ha)

>Ishida: ..........

>Ishida: (Which floor is her home?)

>Ishida: (I will ask by phone then)
>Ishida: (Eh?)
>Ishida: (Phone)
>Ishida: (Phone......)

>Ishida: (Oh I remember it now, I thought I was not going to use the phone so I just put that in my home)

>Ishida: (I think.... it should be the one next to the stair)

>Ishida: (Just walk by stair then)

- PAGE 9 -

>Ishida: (Found it)

>Ishida: So dark....

>Ishida: Nishimiya
>Ishida: Are you home?

>Ishida: Oh that's the camera

>Ishida: (Does it have battery left?)

>Ishida: (Eh...?)
>Ishida: (I pressed something weird?)

- PAGE 10 -

- PAGE 11 -

>Ishida: Nishi....

>Ishida: Nishimiya?

- PAGE 12 -

>Ishida: Nishi...

>Ishida: Nishimiya!!

>(Pain)
>Ishida: AH

- PAGE 13 -

>Ishida: (AH)

>Ishida: Shouko!!

- PAGE 14 -

- PAGE 15 -

>Ishida: Hey...

>"The story of Nishimiya Shouko" continues 





It's high time Ishida confesses everything about himself and how much Shoko means to him, otherwise he won't be able to talk her out of it 

I honestly did not mind Ishida telling off all the others, with the exception of Sahara who's in the same shoes as Ishida. The rest were only there for their own selfish reasons anyway.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Koe no Kitachi (A Silent Voice)*

​



> The story revolves around Shōko Nishimiya, a middle school student who has impaired hearing. She transfers into a new school, where she is bullied by her classmates. Shouya Ishida, one of the bullies, goes to the point that she transfers to another school. As a result, he is ostracized and bullied himself, with no friends to speak of and no plans for the future. Years later, he sets himself on a path to redemption.



Little known fact about the manga being published


> Although this one-shot won the 80th Weekly Shounen Magazine Newbie Best Mangaka Award, the vector of the content made it difficult for publication on any manga magazine, until it was picked up, after months of legal dispute, by the February edition of Bessatsu Shounen Magazine, where it got first place despite its being a one-shot. This one-shot was recently publicized again on the 12th edition of the 2013 Weekly Shounen Magazine. The serialization has been reviewed and supported by the Japanese Federation of the Deaf



Chapters 1 -42 are all here
Here

Hope you enjoy it 

Edit: i've look through this entire thread and not one person has made a thread on this manga, it actually was quite a surprise for me no one talked about it. 

Edit 2: when you reach to chapter 42..your heart will nearly break nearly as mine did... I was almost in tears for what was gonna happen in that chapter.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2014)

There is another thread.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2014)

matter of fact it was on page 2


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Chapter 42...Why...Just...WHY!!!!


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2014)

the assdevesation of the week


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ch.43 RAW


*Spoiler*: _Translation_ 



PG 1


Chapter 43 Test of Courage

>Mom: Good morning!
>Mom: Sis has made some pancakes for you

>Mom: You're going to the firework festival tonight right?
>Mom: Go prepare everything you need so you won't cause trouble to them

>Maria: Maria is going toooo----
>Mom: Oh yes, Maria will go with mom----




PG 2


>bg/Ishida: This is just like the usual morning

>bg/Ishida: But even that-




PG 3


>bg/Ishida: Why?

>bg/Ishida: Why?
>(TV?): "Suicide?"

>bg/Ishida: Why? Nishimiya

>bg/Ishida: Why is that?




PG 4


>bg/Ishida: Did I do something wrong somewhere?

>bg/Ishida: Could it be that if I've replied Sahara's message, something would change?

>bg/Ishida: If I've received Ueno's call,
>bg/Ishida: it wouldn't become something like this?

>bg/Ishida: If I haven't asked her out to have fun

>bg/Ishida: If I haven't went to the bridge




PG 5


>bg/Ishida: If we haven't met each other....




PG 6


>Ishida: Nishi...miya
>Ishida: Railing
>Ishida: Grab...
>Ishida: Grab the railing!

>Nishimiya: .......
>Nishimiya: .......




PG 7


>Ishida: Come on try harder!!

>bg/Ishida: Yes!

>bg/Ishida: No not enough
>bg/Ishida: If I don't pull harder
>bg/Ishida: She will fall...
>bg/Ishida: Down....
>bg/Ishida: Down.....
>bg/Ishida: If there is something that can act as buffer below....




PG 8


>bg/Ishida: River...!
>bg/Ishida: Wonderful!

>bg/Ishida: But....
>bg/Ishida: That....
>bg/Ishida: I remember Hirose told me before

>Hirose: If you jump into the water-
>Hirose: -from (unreadable number)m, then the water will be as hard as concrete to you




PG 9


>bg/Ishida: .......
>bg/Ishida: How many meters is that

>Hirose: (unreadable shit)m X

>bg/Ishida: I can't remember it
>bg/Ishida: Shit
>bg/Ishida: ...how many meters?

>bg/Ishida: Will it be fine from this height?
>bg/Ishida: Is it really okay?

>Ishida: You don't know how painful it is until you jump, right?
>bg/Ishida: Damnit---Shut up you baldy

>bg/Ishida: One floor is around 4 meters?
>bg/Ishida: 4 meters multiply by ??

>bg/Ishida: Which floor is this?
>bg/Ishida: I thought I looked at the nameplate several times?

>bg/Ishida: Shit I should have asked Yuzuru "Which floor is your home?"
>bg/Ishida: I should have brought my phone for that




PG 10


>bg/Ishida: If only I can-

>bg/Ishida: -get along with them....

>Ishida: UMM....GUUUU
>bg/Ishida: I can't keep this....
>bg/Ishida: ..anymore

>bg/Ishida: I am losing my grasp
(Tremble)

>bg/Ishida: My legs hurt
(Tremble)
(Tremble)




PG 11


>bg/Ishida: God
>bg/Ishida: I pray to you
>bg/Ishida: Please
>bg/Ishida: Give me strength one more time

>bg/Ishida: I won't run away from things I hate anymore
>bg/Ishida: I won't make excuse to Nishimiya anymore

>bg/Ishida: Starting from tomorrow, I will get along with everyone nicely

>bg/Ishida: Starting from tomorrow, I will listen to everyone carefully

>bg/Ishida: Starting from tomorrow, I will try my best in everything




PG 12


>(Ahhhhhhhhh)

>bg/Ishida: If even a tomorrow like that is not allowed

>bg/Ishida: Then I don't have any more words left

>Hirose/Shimada: Oh--- he's gone
>Hirose/Shimada: That guy is going to get himself killed eventually


PG 13


>bg/Ishida: If that's so, then it must be now




PG 15


>bg/Ishida: Ohoh

>bg/Ishida: The injury I gave you from that time...

>bg/Ishida: The scar that still remains...
>bg/Ishida: I......
>bg/Ishida: Said I'd properly apologize for it didn't I...


PG 16


>bg/Ishida: I'm sorry...
>bg/Ishida: I'm sorry, Nishimiya...
>bg/Ishida: Although this apology is long overdue...

>bg/Ishida: Are you still mad?
>bg/Ishida: Crap.
>bg/Ishida: I should've asked how you thought of me ahead of time

>bg/Ishida: By the way, I...




PG 17


>bg/Ishida: So cold.....
>bg/Ishida: So warm.....




PG 18


>Mom: Wah... Waagh...

>Sis: Mom, it's okay.
>Sis: Everything will be fine.

(Suimon Public Hospital)
>Has Shouya lost the fight against his troubled past? The world where summer has arrived, who is it that can make it turn again?




O M F G !!! I did not see that coming


----------



## OS (Jun 27, 2014)

Almost cried


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

I SIGNED UP FOR A HEALING MANGA, NOT THIS


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm gonna rage quit if it's what it seems it is  Haven't felt so much from a manga in a while.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 27, 2014)

I got so spoiled by all the KnK threads on /a/ that I decided to start reading this week's new chapter to understand all the reactions.

These aren't tears, guys. It's just raining. ;_;

*picks up from start*


----------



## Morglay (Jun 27, 2014)

So... I guess I am the only one that chuckled?


----------



## OS (Jun 27, 2014)

I hate how long trans take.


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm in love....with pain


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 30, 2014)

Let's make the things worst:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ishida became vegetable or deaf or blind


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 30, 2014)

Maybe not the first,
but he definitely lost something.


----------



## rajin (Jul 2, 2014)

*Koe no Katachi 43 Raw*


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 2, 2014)

I have never been this close to the edge (no pun intended keke) of my seat waiting for the next chapter, this cliff hanger is brutal. Seriously, if this manga is tagged as tragedy next week, I'm gonna cry. Yup, full grown man tears will be shed.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> Let's make the things worst:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My 2 cents go for "blind" or unable to walk


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2014)

would you guys compare kawai to rachel from tower of god?


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh god, latest chapter is out in chink, and it's a fucking rollercoaster.

Epic back and forth between healing and despair until the last page.


*Spoiler*: _slight spoiler_ 



Bitch mum's redemption


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shouko looks so completely broken throughout ;_;


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 4, 2014)

So much slapping, crying and drama


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 4, 2014)

Some links please, google searching failed me.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 4, 2014)

why did Ueno flipped with the attemped suicide?

I think i lost it with the letter and that stuff.

I know she likes Ishida and she may be angry because he got hurt by saving Nishimiya, but c'mon.

I think I'm missing something still.


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 5, 2014)

Because she has always blamed Shouko for ruining everything and this suicide attempt was the last straw for her.


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2014)

it's out on batoto


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2014)

OS said:


> it's out on batoto



Only a quick translation though, not the usual quality

And goddamn this chapter


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 5, 2014)

Well.

It can't get worse.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2014)

GrimaH said:


> Well.
> 
> It can't get worse.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow, bitch-mom saves the day with a Shunpo slap!


----------



## Midaru (Jul 5, 2014)

​


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yooo! the bitch mom went into a hero mom!! Damn i was actually expecting her mom to cry when she was bowing. Still That recording i didn't expect. Then what's her face is beating her mom!! WTF I hope mom just ends up beating her ass senseless...i can dream...right?


----------



## Midaru (Jul 7, 2014)

This is how it should have been!


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2014)

^precious pek

Ueno is was asking for that smack


----------



## Midaru (Jul 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5Nrj1nSoz14[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2014)

Ueno might be a bitch but her reaction is understandable, even if we don't take the fact that he's been through intensive care and might be disabled for the time being. Shoko is being too much of a sad sack of shit and trying to kill herself was nothing short of desperation to go and try to "save" Ishida so he would stop dealing with her. If she managed to pull the thing off, Ishida who is so emotionally invested in her, would slice his wrists on the spot.

I've stopped expecting good things to happen a long time ago, we're entering fucking Pun Pun territory now.


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2014)

New Raws


the healing begins.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, we have like 5 or 6 chapters left, so it's now or never.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 11, 2014)

erika xero


----------



## Morglay (Jul 11, 2014)

Was I really the only one not expecting a happy ending?


----------



## Midaru (Jul 11, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Was I really the only one not expecting a happy ending?



At this point, seeing the way the mangaka works on her story, I can only say these aren't the last tears we're seeing. However I think there will be a happy ending (at least based on asian happy ending, not disney one).


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 12, 2014)

Chapter.45 ENG

 hope Ishida comes back soon. It's interesting to see the group tearing itself apart, but healing can only begin with him around.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 12, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> Chapter.45 ENG
> 
> hope Ishida comes back soon. It's interesting to see the group tearing itself apart, but healing can only begin with him around.



I loved determined Shouko.

​


----------



## Tidezen (Jul 12, 2014)

GrimaH said:


> Well.
> 
> It can't get worse.



Next chapter, Shouko murders Ueno and gets caught by the police. Sent to jail for 10-20. 
In prison, she is mercilessly bullied by the other inmates for her deafness.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2014)

Dude, just started reading recently and already caught up with this... the damn feels man


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 13, 2014)

as my friend said. YOU BETTER PRAY TO LORD HELIX IF YOU WANT THE HEALING TO BEGIN!!

Edit: ....Holy shit that chapter...I can't hold them feels back!!!! THE HEALING BEGINS NEXT CHAPTER PLEASE!!!! but will ishida be awake? can't wait for the next one!! anyone got it raw?


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 13, 2014)

This chapter was one of the merriest lately  I believe the ending will be somewhat bittersweet, since the "in your face, now be sad" card was played rather early, with too much chapters left to leave a similarly strong impact to that one chapter. Not to be redundant, the only thing left is the _catharsis_...

....right?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2014)

At least Shouko dropped her bullshit fake smile. Maybe now there can be some real communication.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 13, 2014)

turn back child
there is no healing here


----------



## Midaru (Jul 15, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> as my friend said. YOU BETTER PRAY TO LORD HELIX IF YOU WANT THE HEALING TO BEGIN!!
> 
> Edit: ....Holy shit that chapter...I can't hold them feels back!!!! THE HEALING BEGINS NEXT CHAPTER PLEASE!!!! but will ishida be awake? can't wait for the next one!! anyone got it raw?



I hope we can finally see some healing soon. The next chapter with chinese scans comes out around friday, so no raws yet.



PPsycho said:


> This chapter was one of the merriest lately  I believe the ending will be somewhat bittersweet, since the "in your face, now be sad" card was played rather early, with too much chapters left to leave a similarly strong impact to that one chapter. Not to be redundant, the only thing left is the _catharsis_...
> 
> ....right?



I'm not expecting a disney ending but I hope it's a fair one, but if I can ask for anything is that Ishida doesn't end up with some disability.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 15, 2014)

Midaru said:


> I hope we can finally see some healing soon. The next chapter with chinese scans comes out around friday, so no raws yet..



NOOOOOOOO I DON"T WANNA WAIT THAT LONG! I WANT IT NOW!!! or tomorrow which usually comes in....


----------



## Midaru (Jul 15, 2014)

​


Tri-edge101 said:


> NOOOOOOOO I DON"T WANNA WAIT THAT LONG! I WANT IT NOW!!! or tomorrow which usually comes in....



If you see any news about Chapter 46 let us know.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 18, 2014)

God damit Ueno. ****ing salt in the wounds. ;___;

(Referring to recent Chink scans)


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 18, 2014)

IT"S FRIDAY!! WHERE IS IT!! +_+ I WANT THE HEALING TO BEGIN NOW!!


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 18, 2014)

Hard to tell what's going on, waiting for the translation:

46 NOT english


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 18, 2014)

Thai*** already translated for us late last night.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 18, 2014)

Hugh, pretty dull chapter. Inadequate kids are inadequate in the most boring way possible.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 19, 2014)

Link removed​


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> God damit Ueno. ****ing salt in the wounds. ;___;
> 
> (Referring to recent Chink scans)



Honestly, I got mad that Ueno got to see him first, before Nishimiya and even before us "the readers" I hate Ueno.

I hope next chapter is really better for Ishida. :c


----------



## LesExit (Jul 19, 2014)

This manga....my feels...oh god (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 22, 2014)

has no one translated the new chapter yet? i've been waiting and i know the next one is this week, and not only that i'm gonna be busy at comic-con, i wanna read before i leave T_T


----------



## Tidezen (Jul 23, 2014)

It's up now on Crunchyroll, and the usual mirroring sites. I'd post a link but I'm on my phone, sorry.


----------



## naruto43ver (Jul 24, 2014)

That latest chapter!! As usual Ueno is still such a b*tch but at least they are gonna start moving forward from this chapter. Let the "healing" begin!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 25, 2014)

I wanna how this is going right now lol


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2014)

Someone made a theory that each chapter until Ishida wakes up will be told from a different "friends" perspective. I think that would pretty nice actually.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2014)

New Chapter's getting translated, if anyone cares that is.

Edit: Here's link for those who will miss it.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 25, 2014)

I feel like I'm getting cancer every time I look at that board. Good job translating, but I'll just wait for a scan to be available on one of the reading sites.


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Jul 25, 2014)

Can somebody please tell me why Ueno is such a bitch? 
She bullied Nishimiya when younger and likes Ishida for some strange reason who likes Nishimiya but still thinks that it is OK to bully Nishimiya. What is she thinking?


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 26, 2014)

ueno doesn't come out of the room the next chapter, we're gonna fucking riot like no tomorrow. I want that bitch dead

Edit: ok not gonna lie, i was rereading a few chapters then i ran into chapter 32 and remember how much of an ass shouko's father side was, Ueno must be the child of that asshole of a dad. and if no one remembers. here.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 26, 2014)

Thinking that shouko and ueno could be sisters... 

These are a couple of my favorite KnK fanarts:



​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2014)

Man,  if there is a anime adaption, please let it be anyone but fucking JC Staff who'll be adapting it. ;__;


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 27, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Thinking that shouko and ueno could be sisters...
> 
> These are a couple of my favorite KnK fanarts:
> 
> ...


lol if they are sisters, throwing the book out the window. btw where you getting the art looks awesome O-o


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Man,  if there is a anime adaption, please let it be anyone but fucking JC Staff who'll be adapting it. ;__;



Wait hold up there. I don't mind JC Staff, the one i don't want adapting it would be Shaft. AS much as their animation and stuff is good, they focus too much on backgrounds, the character faces, body part, neck turns, and not going full on out showing the entire background with the characters having talks or fights, plus the fact they usually SKIP Some things. example. When nisekoi was airing. There was a character SPECIFICALLY for the anime. They never showed her at all. The manga was the one the ended up introducing her and giving the character it's own chapter. It ended up pissing me shaft doing that.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 27, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Man,  if there is a anime adaption, please let it be anyone but fucking JC Staff who'll be adapting it. ;__;



What is the JC staff? 



Tri-edge101 said:


> lol if they are sisters, throwing the book out the window. btw where you getting the art looks awesome O-o



I don't want that to happen 

I get it from tumblr mostly, and pixiv or deviantart at times.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2014)

Midaru said:


> What is the JC staff?



A studio that has animated many stories, they aren?t atrocious but some times their adaptations are fairly pointless.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 27, 2014)

Midaru said:


> What is the JC staff?



It's a anime production studio that aren't very competent compared to certain other studios.




Midaru said:


> I don't want that to happen
> 
> I get it from tumblr mostly, and pixiv or deviantart at times.



I like going to pixiv for my fanart ;__;


----------



## Midaru (Jul 27, 2014)

​


luffy no haki said:


> A studio that has animated many stories, they aren?t atrocious but some times their adaptations are fairly pointless.



I see, thanks 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It's a anime production studio that aren't very competent compared to certain other studios.
> 
> I like going to pixiv for my fanart ;__;



I see Nii-san ;_; well what studio would you like seeing in charge of the animation?

In my case as long as it's well done, I don't mind the source, but pixiv usually has amazing fanarts


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 28, 2014)

I personally think Shouko is more aggravating than Ueno at this point but I guess it's easy to hate Ueno cause she's so fucking blunt. She's still one of the most interesting characters of the story for me. Both of them are, actually. 

Both of them are at least trying to solve the situation in their own naive and socially retarded way while the true two faced cunt of this series, Kawai, is just ignored when her dishonesty was one of the main reasons why this shit went down the way it did.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 28, 2014)

^I get your point, personally I can't stand people who take advantage of a situation though, that's why I don't like Ueno and Kawai.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Midaru said:


> I don't want that to happen
> 
> I get it from tumblr mostly, and pixiv or deviantart at times.


oh no wonder. hmm....still what can you do


Midaru said:


> ​



not gonna lie, why does this one remind me of the art for the last of us comic

so next chapter is this friday, i expect another side story, thinking the guy who punched ishida, i'm predicting maybe 2 or 3 more chapters before ishida wakes up


----------



## Midaru (Jul 29, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> oh no wonder. hmm....still what can you do
> 
> not gonna lie, why does this one remind me of the art for the last of us comic
> 
> so next chapter is this friday, i expect another side story, thinking the guy who punched ishida, i'm predicting maybe 2 or 3 more chapters before ishida wakes up



I see 

I bet we still have some chapters where everyone will be redeeming from the person they were *rolls eyes* I miss Ishida to be honest


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 31, 2014)

I have decided to refer to Ueno as Supercunt because fuck that bitch needs another knuckle sandwich. Someone should keep her the fuck out of that hospital. She's fucking disgusting and her vapors are probably keeping Ishida in his coma.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 31, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> I have decided to refer to Ueno as Supercunt because fuck that bitch needs another knuckle sandwich. Someone should keep her the fuck out of that hospital. She's fucking disgusting and her vapors are probably keeping Ishida in his coma.



Why haven't they left Nishimiya see Ishida yet? at least when his mom is there. Who is letting Ueno stays with him that much? I can picture her saying to his mom that she'll take care of him and let other visitors come in when she doesn't (she's able to do that) I've been disappointed for the last couple of chapters seeing Ueno being the only one actually seeing Ishida.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 31, 2014)

Ueno is technically his childhood friend so I assume his mother trusts her, even when everyone else doesn't. 

Fuck her so much. God, I hate her. I hate twofaced people.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 31, 2014)

Fifth volume cover:

​


Lord Yu said:


> Ueno is technically his childhood friend so I assume his mother trusts her, even when everyone else doesn't.
> 
> Fuck her so much. God, I hate her. I hate twofaced people.



Exactly, I hate twofaced people too I wish I could rep you.


----------



## LesExit (Jul 31, 2014)

Why doesn't anyone just push her out the way, instead of acting like she has the right to keep them outside the door...wtf .____.


----------



## Midaru (Jul 31, 2014)

^ No one is even trying to kick her out. :/

​


----------



## LesExit (Aug 1, 2014)

Midaru said:


> ^ No one is even trying to kick her out. :/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Which makes no pooping sense 

Awww they're so cute together


----------



## Midaru (Aug 1, 2014)

​


LesExit said:


> Which makes no pooping sense
> 
> Awww they're so cute together



True 

I miss Ishida 

Any guess about when you think he'll appear again?


----------



## LesExit (Aug 1, 2014)

Midaru said:


> ​
> 
> 
> True
> ...


Ishida has weird hair :33

I miss him too!
I feel like we're gonna have more of these other character chapters...maybe 2 more? Then we'll finally see him again...so my hopes aren't that high for too soon


----------



## Midaru (Aug 1, 2014)

LesExit said:


> Ishida has weird hair :33
> 
> I miss him too!
> I feel like we're gonna have more of these other character chapters...maybe 2 more? Then we'll finally see him again...so my hopes aren't that high for too soon



Same, I think we still won't see him in a couple more weeks, I hope I'm wrong though, plus the mangaka said the manga will last around 6 volumes and the cover for the 5th one is is already out so, there aren't many chapters left.


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2014)

there should be like 7 chapters left. RIP.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 1, 2014)

​

*Spoiler*: _Option 1_ 




Sorry I found it funny... 

​



*Spoiler*: _Option 2_ 




My favorite

​


----------



## Midaru (Aug 1, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> oh yeah, ishida's mom doesn't know that he doesn't want her as a friend
> 
> What the hell did i tell you guys!!! She doesn't come out! WE RIOT TO THE END!! GET THE PITCH FORKS AND TORCHES!! ANGRY MOBS COMMENCE!!! LIGHT THE WITCH ON FIRE!
> 
> ...



Thaifag even waited untill early morning to see if he could translate any scan, but there are no scans yet for 48, maybe tomorrow or later tonight.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Thaifag even waited untill early morning to see if he could translate any scan, but there are no scans yet for 48, maybe tomorrow or later tonight.



....you know maybe it could be cause of the new law the took effect today in japan about the anti-piracy of manga and anime against 500+ chinese sites...

dude where is that picture from? that is awesome


----------



## Midaru (Aug 2, 2014)

​


Tri-edge101 said:


> ....you know maybe it could be cause of the new law the took effect today in japan about the anti-piracy of manga and anime against 500+ chinese sites...
> 
> dude where is that picture from? that is awesome



Was it approved already?  

I don't know where it's from but I think it's awesome too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> Ueno is technically his childhood friend so I assume his mother trusts her, even when everyone else doesn't.
> 
> Fuck her so much. God, I hate her. I hate twofaced people.



**Ueno*

*Twofaced**

Ueno's the single most brutally honest person in the whole series, that's her entire attitude problem. That's Kawai you're thinking about.



> oh yeah, ishida's mom doesn't know that he doesn't want her as a friend.



If it was as clear cut and linear as Ishida not wanting Ueno as a friend, he'd never give her any time of day about Ishida's relationship with people and Shouko or he'd never listen and agreed to her suggestion of group reconciliation after Kawai's dishonest bullshit. She did all of this while X'd.

His X system is also just a sign of his depression anyway, it's not healthy and it's not as clear cut as he think it is.

Fact of the matter is that Ishida deep down wants the whole cinema crew as his friends. It's why Brocolli's idea of continuing the film is actually a great first step for the group's reconciliation.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2014)

Man, I'm trying really, *really* hard to see Ueno as anything more than an awful cunt, but it isn't easy.

The reason I'm trying instead of just straight-up hating her is because it's obvious she has some sort of mental issue. Hoping we get some perspective from her side soon.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 2, 2014)

Knk 48 spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Chapter 48 "Kawai Miki"
> Secound semester began.
> Ishida is still in hospital.
> Kawai says something like committee says but soon gets abused on the Internet.
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2014)

It's really easy to hate Ueno but apparently it's really hard to see that her actions actually have a point and they're not mean spirited just for the sake of it. Even when she couldn't hate Shouko more, she still went and gave Yuzuru a pep-talk for not protecting her sister who was getting the shit beaten out of her because Yuzuru couldn't decide if Shouko deserved it or not.

It's also really easy to like Shouko because she's nice, appealing and cute but it's apparently really hard to criticize and recognize that her behavior is not only fucking her up, it's fucking everyone else up as well.

It's fairly obvious that Ueno also has self esteem issues and that she hates herself. I give her more points for actually trying to resolve shit on her own, socially retarded as she is, instead of Shouko, who dragged everybody down with her depression and is only now trying to make amends after she tried to fucking commit suicide and get Ishida to fall off a 3 story building and break his ass.

It just annoys me when people judge this series through bullshit black and white perspectives when most characters, especially Shouko, Ishida and Ueno, have so much more going for them than their archetypical behavior. This manga is so much more than shonen clich?s.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's really easy to hate Ueno but apparently it's really hard to see that her actions actually have a point and they're not mean spirited just for the sake of it. Even when she couldn't hate Shouko more, she still went and gave Yuzuru a pep-talk for not protecting her sister who was getting the shit beaten out of her because Yuzuru couldn't decide if Shouko deserved or not.



That's what I'm saying. She clearly knows how evil she's being (Yes, "evil". Her actions do have a purpose, but she's still dishing them out like a psychopath), and it's clear she really hates that about herself and wants to change. That's honestly what gets me about her character. I hate her guts and then am made to feel bad about said gut-hating later... and then immediately take back those feelings when she loses her shit again. It's kinda why I'm looking forward to seeing her perspective after everyone else's is finished.

It's kinda like how Shouko's mom can be kind of rude sometimes, but it's honestly understandable because of what she's had to deal with as far as her family and the constant bullying of her daughter. Maybe some elaboration on Ueno will explain her internal conflict if only a little, because right now the audience doesn't have a lot to go on except for her tendency to get on the bad side of practically everyone in the story.


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 2, 2014)

Kawai is going to be destroyed in the next chapter, when Ueno smacks her with the truth about her past behaviour


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> Kawai is going to be destroyed in the next chapter, when Ueno smacks her with the truth about her past behaviour



Now that's something i wanna watch. But i want both of them to destroy each other so bad, The people they fell in love with will just turn on them saying "don't ever talk to me again" oh i want them to suffer..or wait is that bad for me. cause they are jerks after how they were and how they attacked shouko


----------



## Midaru (Aug 2, 2014)

I would have prefered Mashiba to be harsh and mean to Kawai, that would have hit her more and give her a lesson :/


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 2, 2014)

I wanna smack Kawai so bad. Hopefully she gets what she deserves before the manga ends in a few chapters.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 2, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I wanna smack Kawai so bad. Hopefully she gets what she deserves before the manga ends in a few chapters.



Me too, she deserves it.

It's frustrating that it'll end soon and we still don't see Ishida, that will leave even less development time between him and the others.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2014)

Ueno and Ishida ending confirmed.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2014)

OS said:


> Ueno and Ishida ending confirmed.



wtf no. that's not fucking funny.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 3, 2014)

OS said:


> Ueno and Ishida ending confirmed.



​


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2014)

we only have a couple chapters left and only one that's cared enough to see ishida in his room is ueno.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2014)

uh, no. ueno won't let anyone else in the room, she's locked everyone out.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2014)

but ishida don't know that


----------



## Midaru (Aug 3, 2014)

She's not the only one who cares, but she's being selfish kicking all the rest out.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 3, 2014)

OS said:


> but ishida don't know that



Yes, but Ishida doesn't trust supercunt.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2014)

OS said:


> but ishida don't know that



he's still in a fucking coma so he doesn't know anything.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone expecting a catfight between Ueno and Kawai?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2014)

What will people do if...there?s no healing?

What if Ishida dies!?


----------



## Midaru (Aug 3, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> What will people do if...there?s no healing?
> 
> What if Ishida dies!?



If he dies, then everyone will become best friends because they'll feel remorse and because that what Ishid would have wanted to.

kidding, I don't think he'll die, but as chapters continue coming out without seeing him again, I feel bad because that mean he'll have less development left to become friends with the rest and to spend time with Nishimiya who might still feel really guilty for all this.


----------



## Tidezen (Aug 3, 2014)

Midaru said:


> I don't know where it's from but I think it's awesome too



google image search says it's from an anime called Selector Infected WIXOSS



I just watched the first three eps...never thought I'd watch a magical girl card-battle anime, lol.  With i*c*st subplot.  The main character is so damn adorable though, so she's a good Shouko stand-in. Also has a psychobitch who's fun to hate.  Think I'll end up finishing the series, it's only 12 eps total.  Just finished airing this summer it looks like.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Anyone expecting a catfight between Ueno and Kawai?



maybe they'll KO each other and get outta the way/get transferred to different schools.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2014)

Holy shit, I just read the chapter in spanish.

Kawai has absolutely NO redeeming qualities, she lives in her own little delusional bubble and is absolutely incapable of realizing that she did anything even slightly wrong. Actually reading her thoughts only made her worse as a person. Even her fucking slap was fake.

I sincerely hope that Ueno calls on her crap, especially when everyone else in the group seem to keep swallowing her bullshit.

That said, I'm not really a fan of these linear POV chapters, I can see the next chapter being Mashiba's with him probably defending Kawai from Ueno or some retarded shit like that. Mashiba is also a narrow minded idiot, at that, at least so far if he's still friendly with Kawai despite Ueno calling on her bullshit back at the bridge.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Tidezen said:


> google image search says it's from an anime called Selector Infected WIXOSS
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the first three eps...never thought I'd watch a magical girl card-battle anime, lol.  With i*c*st subplot.  The main character is so damn adorable though, so she's a good Shouko stand-in. Also has a psychobitch who's fun to hate.  Think I'll end up finishing the series, it's only 12 eps total.  Just finished airing this summer it looks like.



Thanks for the info!! :33



Hollow'd Heart said:


> maybe they'll KO each other and get outta the way/get transferred to different schools.



Hopefully.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, I just read the chapter in spanish.
> 
> Kawai has absolutely NO redeeming qualities, she lives in her own little delusional bubble and is absolutely incapable of realizing that she did anything even slightly wrong. Actually reading her thoughts only made her worse as a person. Even her fucking slap was fake.
> 
> ...



I haven't liked this POV chapters either, and Kawai really needs her lesson, Mashiba is too naive around her, Ueno is still so stubborn to admit she's wrong too.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 4, 2014)

OS said:


> Ueno and Ishida ending confirmed.


.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRifKEf0xr8[/YOUTUBE]





Hollow'd Heart said:


> he's still in a fucking coma so he doesn't know anything.


except he knows that ueno's a supercunt in his pook. 


Midaru said:


> Anyone expecting a catfight between Ueno and Kawai?


yuo damn right i'm expecting the biggest cat fight since shouko's mom


luffy no haki said:


> What will people do if...there?s no healing?
> 
> What if Ishida dies!?



then we panic. PANIC!!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2014)

Manga ending on November 12th


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mS_om5EK8YI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2014)

oh yah, knk news.

rip


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2014)

OS said:


> oh yah, knk news.
> 
> rip



Maybe you could look two posts above?


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2014)

nah it's cool


----------



## Midaru (Aug 4, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> yuo damn right i'm expecting the biggest cat fight since shouko's mom



They'll scream so loud that Ishida will wake up.





Rica_Patin said:


> Manga ending on November 12th



I hope it ends well. Even though knowing how simple Mangakas are with endings, I don't expect a happy ever after.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2014)

Midaru said:


> They'll scream so loud that Ishida will wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mangaka already confirmed a happy ending in an interview not that long ago.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Aug 4, 2014)

It's been a short,yet good ride,will enjoy this till the end.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 4, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> The mangaka already confirmed a happy ending in an interview not that long ago.







~Howling~ said:


> It's been a short,yet good ride,will enjoy this till the end.



It's a good story, I like how it talks about bullying without sugarcoating it.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah

Happy end or not,I want to see Kawai get what's coming to her so much,tho

Cancer personified


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 4, 2014)

OS said:


> [YOUTUBE]mS_om5EK8YI[/YOUTUBE]


I love this pv. i really hope it does become an anime


Midaru said:


> They'll scream so loud that Ishida will wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't be sad! ishida will wake up enjoying the fight hoping they kill each other.

Happy ending must happen in this! there could be alot of backlash if it's a bad ending


Midaru said:


> .



Lol wait what episode of psych was this? 

Here's what i'm betting how it ends

*Spoiler*: __ 



ishida and shouko end up getting together. it then gets into a time skip where it will lead to shouko sister talking to shouko if she's nervous about what's going to happen and if she's happy with the decision, shouko sign langauge she is ready and very well happy to spend the rest of her life with him. You then see shouko in a wedding dress as her mother is not only happy to see her in a wedding dress but also cries to see the day come. She walks shouko to the alter as ishida waits along with his friends while ueno is outside mad and screaming it should be her and not shouko as ishida and shouko get married. 



.
If any of this happens, i can see into the future


----------



## Midaru (Aug 4, 2014)

​


Tri-edge101 said:


> don't be sad! ishida will wake up enjoying the fight hoping they kill each other.



     



> Happy ending must happen in this! there could be alot of backlash if it's a bad ending
> 
> 
> Lol wait what episode of psych was this?
> ...



I don't know what episode it is 

You could write a great fanfiction with that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 4, 2014)

Midaru said:


> I haven't liked this POV chapters either, and Kawai really needs her lesson, Mashiba is too naive around her, Ueno is still so stubborn to admit she's wrong too.



Mashiba is too naive overall, his self centered crusade against bullies makes him a one trick pony who's easily manipulated. It's why he punches the most redeemed friend in Japan with no problem while backing a stuck up little bitch.

The festival chapter showed him just strolling in the city alone while looking pretty down and the latest chapter showed him looking kinda....ambivalent to Kawai's bullshit speech so maybe he's been thinking about the way he deals with bullies and bullied. Shit's not always black and white, especially in this case.

But yeah, these POV chapters aren't bad but they're absolutely killing the pacing and there's no interaction with Ishida anymore. This "Ueno locking the bedroom door" thing is lazy as shit plot device that's also killing the pacing, the author's kinda ditching realism for the sake of drama and it's unfortunate that she decides to do that so close to the ending.

That said, I like how no matter how deep Kawai hides up her own ass, she's slowly realizing that some people see her "Little Miss Perfect" for what it is and can't stand her. The connection she made about Ishida thinking she's disgusting while talking with Shouko as "bullied in arms" was pretty well written. I'm not sure if she's that blissfully naive about herself or if she's just really committed to her lies.


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2014)

It ends with ishida dying as ueno has been slowly putting oxygen in his veins or he dies in a complication.


There will be no healing in this manga


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Midaru said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That art is good

damn i gotta go back and look at the episodes then, that gif made me laugh

I'VE NEVER WRITTEN A FANFICTION IN MY LIFE! ONLY IMAGINED IT!!! YOU HELP ME MAKE ONE!! 



OS said:


> It ends with ishida dying as ueno has been slowly putting oxygen in his veins or he dies in a complication.
> 
> 
> There will be no healing in this manga



..... -goes to the moon, throws a rock from the moon as hard as i can aiming at you, returns to earth staring at you-

[YOUTUBE]RS4IksO9FGQ[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: IT GOT TRANSLATED IN ENGLISH!!! PRAISE THE TRANSLATORS!!
Link removed


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2014)

just read the chapter....I fucking hate Kawai.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mashiba is too naive overall, his self centered crusade against bullies makes him a one trick pony who's easily manipulated. It's why he punches the most redeemed friend in Japan with no problem while backing a stuck up little bitch.
> 
> The festival chapter showed him just strolling in the city alone while looking pretty down and the latest chapter showed him looking kinda....ambivalent to Kawai's bullshit speech so maybe he's been thinking about the way he deals with bullies and bullied. Shit's not always black and white, especially in this case.
> 
> ...



Agreed! 



OS said:


> It ends with ishida dying as ueno has been slowly putting oxygen in his veins or he dies in a complication.
> 
> 
> There will be no healing in this manga



There's still hope. 



Tri-edge101 said:


> That art is good
> 
> damn i gotta go back and look at the episodes then, that gif made me laugh
> 
> ...



I'm not good at writing  
but you just showed you can do it, you should 



luffy no haki said:


> just read the chapter....I fucking hate Kawai.



You're not alone!


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2014)

oh that's right, kawai a shit.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh wow, she is not only a bitch, but she is delusional as well. She might snap next chapter when Ueno shoves the truth in her face  You can only deny reality so much.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Aug 6, 2014)

I want Ueno to uppercut her.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 6, 2014)

I can only imagine Ueno and Kawai fighting in Celebrity death match style.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 6, 2014)

let both of them bitches cut eachother please.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 6, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> just read the chapter....I fucking hate Kawai.


Trust me, me, you and Midaru all hate her 


Midaru said:


> I'm not good at writing
> but you just showed you can do it, you should


.......I still want you as my partner 


PPsycho said:


> Oh wow, she is not only a bitch, but she is delusional as well. She might snap next chapter when Ueno shoves the truth in her face  You can only deny reality so much.


Actually what i predict is that since ueno and kawai will fight but it will be first words. Ueno will not only put kawai in her place but also expose how much of an ass she was in elementary school to ishida, cause her to think about the text she saw saying "God she's creepy" and not only that, you got the guy she has a crush on with her.


~Howling~ said:


> I want Ueno to uppercut her.


and i want the uppercut like this!
[YOUTUBE]l3LE41Fcvmo[/YOUTUBE]


Midaru said:


> I can only imagine Ueno and Kawai fighting in Celebrity death match style.


WELCOME TO UENO VS KAWAII MANGA MONKEY BOXING!!


Shozan said:


> let both of them bitches cut eachother please.


LET"S BURN THEM LIKE THE WITCHES THEY ARE


----------



## Midaru (Aug 6, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> .......I still want you as my partner
> 
> WELCOME TO UENO VS KAWAII MANGA MONKEY BOXING!!



I can't write sh*t D: I like reading but not writing 

My two cents go for Ueno, if I have to chose who I want to get more beaten up that's Kawai.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Midaru said:


> I can't write sh*t D: I like reading but not writing
> 
> My two cents go for Ueno, if I have to chose who I want to get more beaten up that's Kawai.



so i'd be the writing, you be the drawing...

2 cents on bitch ueno!! the other 2 cents goes to kawai getting her ass beat. anymore takers!?!

still i can't wait to see how it will turn out. I really hope a cat fight begins... Btw, where is the 4chan thing, i kinda wanna read the comments on how much they all hate the girls


----------



## Shozan (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm betting $100 bucks on Mom Ishidad snapping out and going HAM on both of them bitches.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 7, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> so i'd be the writing, you be the drawing...
> 
> 2 cents on bitch ueno!! the other 2 cents goes to kawai getting her ass beat. anymore takers!?!
> 
> still i can't wait to see how it will turn out. I really hope a cat fight begins... Btw, where is the 4chan thing, i kinda wanna read the comments on how much they all hate the girls



Maybe.

In the end I just hope they both get what they deserve 

Well, it depends, when a thread starts you can (surprisingly) find Ueno fans as well. It's 4chan anyways =S


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Maybe.
> 
> In the end I just hope they both get what they deserve
> 
> Well, it depends, when a thread starts you can (surprisingly) find Ueno fans as well. It's 4chan anyways =S



you can draw can you?

....or some how they team up into an evil team.....

Lol the one where thaifag translates for them and everyone is going crazy wanting the healing to begin.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 8, 2014)

^ Stick figures count as drawings. 

Yeah, sadly no chapter this week but once they're out we'll see Thaifag translating them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2014)

Midaru said:


> ^ Stick figures count as drawings.



just for heads up she can draw pretty well


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Midaru said:


> ^ Stick figures count as drawings.
> 
> Yeah, sadly no chapter this week but once they're out we'll see Thaifag translating them.


.....True...your hired....

lol damn it! waiting is what gets us mad 


Dean Ambrose said:


> just for heads up she can draw pretty well



oh and how do youknow, did she draw you


----------



## Midaru (Aug 8, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> .....True...your hired....
> 
> lol damn it! waiting is what gets us mad
> 
> ...



Oh I got a job 

Yeah, waiting is hard  but next week maybe it'll come out a bit earlier than usual.

He's my fiance Tri-edge101


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Oh I got a job
> 
> Yeah, waiting is hard  but next week maybe it'll come out a bit earlier than usual.
> 
> He's my fiance Tri-edge101



YA you got it 

 i'm tired of waiting

.........Wait what!!!


----------



## Midaru (Aug 9, 2014)

Wally West


link​


Tri-edge101 said:


> YA you got it
> 
> i'm tired of waiting
> 
> .........Wait what!!!



tired of waiting too ;A;

I'm engaged irl to the user Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 10, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Wally West
> 
> 
> link​
> ...



that's some beautiful art this time

NO MORE WAITING!! WE RIOT NOW!!!

oh! congrats you 2! Have an amazing wedding you 2.

Lol wow, i found the chapter 48 comments on the 4chan boards and holy crap everyone hating on kawaii
Link removed


----------



## Midaru (Aug 10, 2014)

Random fanart passing by... a friend of mine gave me an idea of something I want to do for Nishimiya and Ishida but before that one I wanted to make something quick.





Tri-edge101 said:


> that's some beautiful art this time
> 
> NO MORE WAITING!! WE RIOT NOW!!!
> 
> ...



We riot 

Thanks 

Kawai is receiving as much hate as Ueno was some weeks ago.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 10, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Random fanart passing by... a friend of mine gave me an idea of something I want to do for Nishimiya and Ishida but before that one I wanted to make something quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LET THE RIOT BEGIN!!!! RAWR!!! 

Lol yes she is. Kawai is getting so much hate. they are asking ueno to smack her. Then at the bottom everyone is just screaming "OH SHIT!! IT"S HAPPENING!! THE WAR"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 10, 2014)

It's better if you follow the thread live as it 404s. The reactions are so much more hilarious to read as the threads get updated.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2014)

Kawai always deserved the hates she's getting now, she showed her true colors ever since she turned the entire classroom against Ishida. Absolutely nothing appealing about her ever since. She's the only character in the manga that was made to be disliked by every reader.

Ueno has more going on than just her anger, at least.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 10, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It's better if you follow the thread live as it 404s. The reactions are so much more hilarious to read as the threads get updated.


lol i loved everyone saying "i swear to god, she better be punched slapped or anything in the next page." I kept laughing, but when the chapter was about to end with kawai saying "unforgivable!" and trying to go into ishida's room to take ueno out, fucking best reactions ever. but funny comments, when you see kawaii reading text about her and everyone on the thread is going "DEAR YES!! KAWAI GONNA GET FUCKING WRECKED!" 


Deathbringerpt said:


> Kawai always deserved the hates she's getting now, she showed her true colors ever since she turned the entire classroom against Ishida. Absolutely nothing appealing about her ever since. She's the only character in the manga that was made to be disliked by every reader.
> 
> Ueno has more going on than just her anger, at least.



Lol kawai is gonna end up getting not only her assed owned by ueno when she ends up telling what she's done to ishida in elementary school (plus the fact the guy she loves is behind him, stupid bitch should watch her mouth) but this will end in bloodshed


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like new chapter is about Mashiba.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Looks like new chapter is about Mashiba.



No... NO GOD NO!!! YOUR JOKING RIGHT!?! GOD NO!!! RIOT NOW!!!! I WANT THE FIGHT!! NOT ANOTHER FLASHBACK CHAPTER! 

Edit: Raw is up. Now someone get thaifag's post, i wanna see the boards reaction. I know they must be mad as i am to hear it's a mashiba chapter.
Link removed

Double Edit: ok from what i saw, it's still hospital and the screaming will begin, but no blood shed (BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO) but we do get a mashiba flashback. Bullcrap


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone named Translator-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) took over for Thaifag this time: link

(Just ctrl+f Translator-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))

He quotes the associated images with his translations. Kinda letdown when I saw Ishida's mom didn't interfere. ;__;


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2014)

ugh, hopefully the next chapter we'll get SOME development. i wonder what ishida mama said to shoko.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 16, 2014)

well, another crazy mofo in that guy (the faces he made gave it off tho') and Ishidas Mom is on the verge, poor woman.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Someone named Translator-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) took over for Thaifag this time: link
> 
> (Just ctrl+f Translator-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))
> 
> He quotes the associated images with his translations. Kinda letdown when I saw Ishida's mom didn't interfere. ;__;




You guys can use this link since you don't have to follow quotes.

It;s just Thaifag reposting the HQ Chinese scans and using Translator-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s translation.

When Urahara's barrier was being destroyed the real Karakura town was starting to come back


----------



## LesExit (Aug 17, 2014)

What exactly is the release schedule for this manga?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 18, 2014)

LesExit said:


> What exactly is the release schedule for this manga?



Every Thursday Night/Friday Morning, a user from 4chan (usually is Thaifag) roughly translates the chinese scans for us. After that, someone either puts the translations on the scans themselves or we wait for Crunchy Roll to release their own official scans by Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Every Thursday Night/Friday Morning, a user from 4chan (usually is Thaifag) roughly translates the chinese scans for us. After that, someone either puts the translations on the scans themselves or we wait for Crunchy Roll to release their own official scans by Wednesday/Thursday.



Yeah what's why we wait for thaifag to translate for us. Thank god based thaifag

That damn chapter got me so mad! I want the fight to happen! I WANTED BLOOD! I WANTED NOSE BLEED! I WANTED DEATH!!! I WANTED BOTH GIRLS DEAD!! DAMN IT!!! RIOT!


----------



## Midaru (Aug 18, 2014)

This week is ueno chapter... ugh...


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 19, 2014)

Midaru said:


> This week is ueno chapter... ugh...



told you it was another flashback!! now we riot!! -gives you a pitch fork- no fire for you yet. Dog to the torch for all i know...

Still that's all of them right? no one is left unless we get an ishida chapter with him dreaming right now.


----------



## OS (Aug 19, 2014)

ueno is most caring girl


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2014)

Shimada might get a chapter. Since he's the only other character with a last name and he was also in the original draft.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 19, 2014)

Great chapter 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mashiba's my favorite character and it's nice to see he actually has seen through Kawai's fakeness as well. Seems like Mashiba will get in trouble next chapter though, because I'm pretty sure that teacher wil get his face punched by him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2014)

MrCinos said:


> Great chapter
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Which would be a complete backward step in what he's trying to achieve.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 19, 2014)

^ Who says otherwise? It's just his facial expression and actions in the past heavily suggest that in my opinion. I could be wrong though and he will endure or retaliate just verbally.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Today is friday.... Now...Where is the new chapter.... The healing shall begin!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 23, 2014)

New chapter spoilers are out.

Pls Ueno. Pls.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 23, 2014)

No beatdown in the hospital? Damn.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 23, 2014)

Nope but a particular post actually made me hate Ueno even more

Donno if true though: out


----------



## Midaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Autograph by Oima, posted on 4chan


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 24, 2014)

Aww how cute.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> New chapter spoilers are out.
> 
> Pls Ueno. Pls.


lol after reading that, the only quote that came to mind abotu ueno now is for "The dream...Is Dead"


Midaru said:


> Autograph by Oima, posted on 4chan



Awww that's sooooo cute


----------



## Lork (Aug 25, 2014)

Some scans are cropping up on /a/ and my goodness, Ueno...no


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2014)

All I gotta say is
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



was it rape


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 25, 2014)

NTR!!!!!! ;_______________;


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 25, 2014)

wtf no. please don't have this turn into something gross like EoE


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> NTR!!!!!! ;_______________;


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! GOD NO!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 


Hollow'd Heart said:


> wtf no. please don't have this turn into something gross like EoE



...get the pitch forks. knifes and flamethrowers.......We riot till the dream of ueno is dead


----------



## Midaru (Aug 26, 2014)

I wish I could associate the logic in words for the page Noctis posted  It says:

Ishida Nishimiya nanka ni damasarenna yo / 石田 西宮なんかにダマされんなよ (damasarenna = cheating, deceiving)

Watashi ha shitteru / 私は知ってる  (I know it) 

otoko ha aayuu kawain de mukuchina onna ni yowaitte / 男はあーゆーカワインーで無口な女弱いって (otoko = man; mukuchina onna ni yowaitte = weak that mute woman) 

zamaa miru /ザマーみる - which I'm assuming she's asking him to wake up - because it's Kansai dialect zamaa could be short for me wo samashite = open your eyes; miru = to see. 

I found this one:



I can't even see the first letters on top left. The ones on the right are mangaka's name. ?ima yoshitoki.

Then: 

Watashi ha zutto Ishida ga suki datta (I always liked Ishida)


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 26, 2014)

It begins: out


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> It begins: out



......
[YOUTUBE]PcKudHBKdPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2014)

Ueno's got some serious issues to work out O____o


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2014)

Uenoooooooo

Well, considering the situation, i guess its still "fine" that she is only stealing kisses when she could do way worse


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 26, 2014)

I dont even think she kissed him. Shimada interrupted her attempt with the text message.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 26, 2014)

She sent home. She says all she can do is watch. It's over for Ueno!!! 

CELEBRATION!!! THRE IS A GOD!!! ALL IS RIGHT WITH THE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2014)

ngl in the first page i wasn't sure what she was doing. i was concerned.


----------



## Tidezen (Aug 27, 2014)

It's up on crunchyroll now.



Edit, sorry, didn't see that /a/ thread _was_ the CR trans.

Anyway, as to chapter, not sure how I feel about it really. Ueno's pretty messed up.  Although, it would be really funny if it turned out that Nishimiya really _was_ faking the whole angelic thing this whole time, that she's actually trying to get Ishida to fall in love with her, just so she can break his heart in revenge for bullying her as a kid.  That would be one helluva plot twist.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2014)

Koe spoilers are out.

Looks like more background context on the night when Shouko tried to jump.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 31, 2014)

...she leaves a suicide note...holy crap that's dark


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2014)

Wait, wasn?t ishida the one who left that message.


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2014)

yes, it was Ishida


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 31, 2014)

WHY IS THERE SO MUCH SUFFERING?!?! out


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 1, 2014)

starr said:


> yes, it was Ishida


then i need to correct that, STILL THAT IS DARK!!! it makes me cry 


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> WHY IS THERE SO MUCH SUFFERING?!?! out



Holy shit Why must we suffer!! IS IT CAUSE WE WANT UENO AND THE BITCH DEAD!?! YOU MADE US HATE THEM CREATOR!! END THE SUFFERING AND LET THE HEALING BEGIN!!!


----------



## santanico (Sep 1, 2014)

mi corazon


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 2, 2014)

It's time.


So much feels ;__;7


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2014)

when did shouko and ishida have that conversation


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 2, 2014)

OS said:


> when did shouko and ishida have that conversation



I think that was a dream sequence ;___;


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2014)

my..heart...hurts


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 3, 2014)

Man why isn't there an FC of this again?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 3, 2014)

How dare you do this to me Koe no Katachi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2014)

That was a really annoying chapter to read. It was clever but still obnoxious.


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 3, 2014)

WAD said:


> That was a really annoying chapter to read. It was clever but still obnoxious.



That's how she interprets verbal speech.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 3, 2014)

I hope Ueno gets hit by a bus.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2014)

GrimaH said:


> That's how she interprets verbal speech.



I...understand that.
That's why I said it was clever.
It was still troublesome and annoying to read.
It is supposed to allow you to empathize with her because you're supposed to think "wow this is so hard to understand" so in the fictional word of Nishimiya enduring this all the time is quite the plight.
But as a being distanced and detached from this artificial world it was a chore to read the chapter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2014)

^

It is absolutely one of those "love it or hate it" things. I thought it was so well done it came out with a good amount of poignancy. But then again, I'm everything but detached when it comes to this manga. And I'm not talking about bullshit shipping wars or character hateboners.

That said, it wasn't that hard to read. The dialogue in the chapter was kept purposely short and easy to deduce from the situations and Ishida's monologue was written normally. It would only become obnoxious if the author pushed this thing further and started writing chapter after chapter in this direction except with more complex conversations.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 4, 2014)

OS said:


> when did shouko and ishida have that conversation


Never, all a dream


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I think that was a dream sequence ;___;


It was ;____;


starr said:


> my..heart...hurts


your not alone... My heart hurts too


Lord Yu said:


> I hope Ueno gets hit by a bus.



And the other bitch too, you know both bitches both need to get hit by the bus.


----------



## Midaru (Sep 4, 2014)

Nishimiya is going to the Hospital because Ishida said his farewell to her? I hope Nishimiya can see Ishida. 



starr said:


> my..heart...hurts



?Hablas espa?ol?


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Nishimiya is going to the Hospital because Ishida said his farewell to her? I hope Nishimiya can see Ishida.


With ueno no longer going to the hospital now! THE HEALING CAN HAPPEN!!!!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok, so Thaifag is officially done translating for us since the Chinks who upload the scans are fucked from uploading them because of CrunchyRoll. We now have to wait for Tuesday every week. However Textual Spoilers are still a go every Friday/Saturday ;__;7

RIP Thaifag ;___;





EDIT: Spoilers are out!!! out

It looks like Ishida finally wakes up but still suffering ;___________________;


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2014)

The spoilers have me bawling


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 7, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ok, so Thaifag is officially done translating for us since the Chinks who upload the scans are fucked from uploading them because of CrunchyRoll. We now have to wait for Tuesday every week. However Textual Spoilers are still a go every Friday/Saturday ;__;7
> 
> RIP Thaifag ;___;
> 
> ...


wait we have to wait now!! THAIFAG WHY!!! and wait what happen? did someone end up finding out that someone uploads crunchyrolls stuff


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 7, 2014)

Two scans are out.


----------



## Midaru (Sep 8, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> With ueno no longer going to the hospital now! THE HEALING CAN HAPPEN!!!!!



It's our time to heal!! 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Two scans are out.



I want next chapter already ;_;


*Spoiler*: _I'm freaking out_ 







He says: Nihimiya... (does he pronounced Nishimiya's last name like that because he just woke up or maybe he's handicapped?


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2014)

Lol his face. Like, "oh that was a nice sleep"

meanwhile

suffering


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Midaru said:


> It's our time to heal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT IS TIME TO HEAL!!! SOUND THE HORNS!!! THE HEALING IS BEGINNING!!!!

Oh god those pictures!! I WANNA HUG SHOUKO!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 8, 2014)

Midaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Relevant picture is relevant.


----------



## Midaru (Sep 8, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> IT IS TIME TO HEAL!!! SOUND THE HORNS!!! THE HEALING IS BEGINNING!!!!
> 
> Oh god those pictures!! I WANNA HUG SHOUKO!!



I want to hug her too 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Relevant picture is relevant.



If that's so it's because Ueno kissed him


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2014)

Koe No Heartbreak

Gosh I hope for a happy ending.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2014)

Scans+Trans are out.

EDIT: SO MUCH FUCKING SUFFERING ;___;


----------



## Midaru (Sep 9, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Scans+Trans are out.
> 
> EDIT: SO MUCH FUCKING SUFFERING ;___;




Where's the "healing"? We better have our "healing" in next chapter.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Midaru said:


> I want to hug her too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LET"S ALL HUG HER!!! 

Ueno didn't have the balls to kiss him. Shouko gonna be the first. Run to the hospital, see him then hug him and kiss him.

HEALING WILL BEGIN!!! PREPARE YOURSELVES!! 

Edit: YOU ALL BETTER PRAY THE HEALING BEGINS NEXT CHAPTER!!! 
So the scans are out  
Chapter 53
It's gonna happen


----------



## OS (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## santanico (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 10, 2014)

Ishida awakens from his broken butt coma.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Alright you guys may kill me for this, but let's have you guys be put into more tears with deep inpact. So here's a Challenge. ReRead Chapter 52 and i'll leave it here. Now... I want you to listen to the link below in the spoilers while you read it. 

Ch.138


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 12, 2014)

The ed. text on the bottom of the last page: 

AS IF IN RESPONSE TO SHOKO'S TEARS, SHOYA AWAKENS. NEXT TIME: *"MIRACLE ON THE BRIDGE."*

It's coming! It's coming!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks like it's time for healing.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 13, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Looks like it's time for healing.





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> healing



haha great joke man my sides are in space
the kennedy space center


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 13, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Looks like it's time for healing.



IT"S HEALING TIME!! AND WE"RE CELEBRATING LIKE THIS!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]O-FEXDEsPjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 13, 2014)

Omg... Link removed

One of the lines translates to...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love you


----------



## Lork (Sep 14, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Omg... Link removed
> 
> One of the lines translates to...
> 
> ...



Is the healing finally here? Is it? IS IT???? *flails*


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Omg... Link removed
> 
> One of the lines translates to...
> 
> ...



y u dew dis to meee


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2014)

Miracle at the bridge?



It means they're gonna do it under the bridge.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 14, 2014)

Smoke said:


> Miracle at the bridge?
> 
> 
> 
> It means they're gonna do it under the bridge.



no, they are gonna first hug, then kiss, then hold hands, announce they are getting married. THENNNN we know they do it and have kids. THERE


----------



## Midaru (Sep 14, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Omg... Link removed
> 
> One of the lines translates to...
> 
> ...



I see the line: "伝えたいこと" the fan must have said something he/she expects to happen but that line actually mean: Something I want to say.


*Spoiler*: _Spolier 1_ 




Ishida: あ...っ (ah...)
Nishimiya: あーっ!? (ah...!?)
Ishida: ああーっ!? (aah...!?)
Ishida: はははー!? (hahaha...!?)
What a deep dialogue




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler 2_ 




Ishida: わっ(Waa)
Nishimiya: もーやめてよねっ- Mou yamete yo nee (Stop it already)
Ishida: "夢を見た" - Yume wo mita ("I had a dream")
Ishida: ごめん ごめん - gomen gomen (Sorry sorry)
Ishida: 西宮フツーとに喋ってる夢だ - Nishimiya futsuu ni shyatteru yume da (it was a dream where I talked normally to Nishimiya)
Nishimiya: 次やったら怒るから - Tusgiyattara Okoru kara (If you do it again I'll get angry)
Teacher: 見事だみんな - Migoto da minna (Well done everyone)
Ueno: うちら優勝間違いなしね - Uchira Yuushou Machigainashi ne (There's no doubt we'll win)
Nishimiya: うん! - un! (Yeah!)
Ishida: 夢の中の俺はなぜかこのもも何もかも上手くいくと思ってた - Yume no naka no ore ha nazeka kono momo nanimo kamo umakuikuto omoutteta (In that dream I thought everything was going to be well)
Ishida: あの橋行こーぜ - Ano hashi ikooze (let's go to that bridge)
Ishida: 中学でも - Chuugaku de mo (In Middle school too)
Ishida: 高校でも - Koukou de mo (In High school too)





*Spoiler*: _Spoiler 3_ 




Ishida: "よし" "よし" - Yoshi Yoshi (Good good)
Nurse 1: 石田さんどこ行ったのー? - Ishida san doko itta no...? (Ishida-san where are you going?)
Nurse 2: 石田さーん! - (Ishida-saan!)




--------------------------
*EDIT*
One of my favorite fanarts:

​


----------



## Midaru (Sep 15, 2014)

*IT'S HAPPENING!!!*

Link removed

Link removed

[sp=53]
I'm fangirling so hard, I loved when Nishimiya had to touche him to see he was real xD



The healing is here? I have to pinch myself like Ishida, at the beginning of this chapter I felt bad for Ishida, but when they met each other again it was so cute.


[/sp]


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 15, 2014)

Healing!!!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 16, 2014)

IT"S HAPPENING!! I TOLD YOU THE HEALING IS HAPPENING!!! QUICK!! MAN THE SIRENS!! THE HEALING HAS ARRIVED!!!

Link removed


----------



## Midaru (Sep 17, 2014)

^I want it to be next week already!


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2014)

I need the next chapter... now


----------



## Morglay (Sep 17, 2014)

Let the hope flow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow, this is seriously one of the most incompetent hospitals I've ever seen.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 17, 2014)

I know right? That was a shocking performance by the staff.


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 18, 2014)

Seeing Ishida and Nishimiya meeting on the bridge:




IT BEGINS!


----------



## Revan21 (Sep 18, 2014)

Healing is Coming!
Finally!


----------



## Midaru (Sep 19, 2014)

No spoilers yet but there's a discussion thread:

Link removed


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 19, 2014)

Annnd spoilers are out now, given Midaru's link.

EDIT: Nvm actual spoilers are out: Link removed

Weird development.


----------



## Midaru (Sep 21, 2014)

Spoilers and translations were updated:

Link removed

Healing is here.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 22, 2014)

I havn't the read the oneshot or series to this. On the first page people were a bit upset that it got turned into a serialization. Where does everyone stand now?

Should I read the one shot and skip the series? Should I skip the oneshot to not spoil the serialization? Should I read both?


----------



## OS (Sep 22, 2014)

the one shot is basically more detailed version of the first chapter or 2

it's a great series and is followed religiously by nf, 4chan, and tumblr


----------



## Badalight (Sep 22, 2014)

OS said:


> the one shot is basically more detailed version of the first chapter or 2
> 
> it's a great series and is followed religiously by nf, 4chan, and tumblr



Thanks, but that doesn't completely answer my question. I plan on reading it already, I'm just not sure if reading the oneshot will devalue the series or not.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 23, 2014)

Btw its happening: Link removed


----------



## Morglay (Sep 23, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Thanks, but that doesn't completely answer my question. I plan on reading it already, I'm just not sure if reading the oneshot will devalue the series or not.



Probably not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Thanks, but that doesn't completely answer my question. I plan on reading it already, I'm just not sure if reading the oneshot will devalue the series or not.



Not really, the oneshot is better than the chapters that adapt it even though they tell essentially the same story.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 23, 2014)

Didn't hug shouko
 ishida you dumbass friend!! YOU SHOULD OF HUGGED HER!!!


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2014)

Damn wuss!!!!


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 23, 2014)

THE HEALING IS FINALLY HAPPENING ;_;



Tri-edge101 said:


> Didn't hug shouko
> ishida you dumbass friend!! YOU SHOULD OF HUGGED HER!!!



It's OK, the doujins will take care of that and more.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 24, 2014)

Spanish trans are out.

So glad I speak Spanish. 

Ch54 brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 24, 2014)

GrimaH said:


> THE HEALING IS FINALLY HAPPENING ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK, the doujins will take care of that and more.



lol doujins will do more then that 

shall we begin the healing for all of those who haven't seen the new one?
Link removed


----------



## ~Howling~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Banzai    .


----------



## Badalight (Sep 24, 2014)

Is this weekly?


----------



## ~Howling~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah.

It's ending soon though,apparently.


----------



## Midaru (Sep 24, 2014)

It was a sweet chapter, even though Ishida should have hugged her at least. 

7 more chapters and it ends


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2014)

Man, that was just heartwarming. Smile on my face and everything.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 24, 2014)

do i smell a wedding coming on!?! THERE BETTER BE A WEDDING!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 24, 2014)

I heard having sex with a deaf chick, is horrible.


Society has told us what is acceptable, as far as noise is concerned, when it comes to the bedroom. From what sounds should be heard, to how loud one should be.

But deaf people have no idea what this is. So they let out whatever comes naturally. And I heard that women will let out animalistic sounds that are not sexy in the least, with fluctuating volume levels.


Good luck with that, Ishida.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 25, 2014)

This mangaka is a fucking monster


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 25, 2014)

Smoke said:


> I heard having sex with a deaf chick, is horrible.
> 
> 
> Society has told us what is acceptable, as far as noise is concerned, when it comes to the bedroom. From what sounds should be heard, to how loud one should be.
> ...


....What the hell man!


Badalight said:


> This mangaka is a fucking monster



how so?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 25, 2014)

Smoke said:


> I heard having sex with a deaf chick, is horrible.
> 
> 
> Society has told us what is acceptable, as far as noise is concerned, when it comes to the bedroom. From what sounds should be heard, to how loud one should be.
> ...



Everything you just stated sounds awesome... A new goal has been found.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2014)

Just use gags.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2014)

Smoke said:


> But deaf people have no idea what this is. So they let out whatever comes naturally. And I heard that women will let out *animalistic sounds* that *are not sexy in the least*, with fluctuating volume levels.



You and I have different interpretations of sexy, my friend.


----------



## Midaru (Sep 25, 2014)

Smoke said:


> But deaf people have no idea what this is. So they let out whatever comes naturally. And I heard that women will let out *animalistic sounds* that are not sexy in the least, with fluctuating volume levels.



hopefully it's Ishida's fetish (?)


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2014)

yeah just use gags.


----------



## rajin (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey Everyone at last i reached chapter 54 today . Chapter 51 to 54 are enough to make you emotional . Heart Warming Read .

Chapter 43 is one the most interesting chapter . Chapter 53 Bridge Shouya Shouko is also really cute and Beautiful . Chapter 51 to 54 brought tears into my eyes .


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Everything you just stated sounds awesome... A new goal has been found.


Wait what?


Deathbringerpt said:


> You and I have different interpretations of sexy, my friend.


same goes for me,


----------



## Revan21 (Sep 27, 2014)

I was not expecting a confession, they first have to do their rounds and make up with all their useless friends, make that stupid movie, then they can get down to the matters of love.
But at least a hug was definitely in order in that scene 

I do not know why the mangaka bothers with all these characters? All we need is the two leads, the tall chick Sahara and the fat kid Nagatsuka who are their only true friends, and the rest is just fodder.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 28, 2014)

Currently, we are getting raws: Link removed


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2014)

*KOE NO KATACHI 55 RAW AND COMPLETE TRANSLATION *

*Vol. 22*

*translation*​


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 30, 2014)

Both mom's are drinking buddies! they talk about how horrible their husbands were. It's official WE GOT A WEDDING IN OUR HANDS PEOPLE!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 30, 2014)

CR Scans up: Link removed


----------



## Midaru (Oct 2, 2014)

^Thanks for the scans 

we're around 6 chapters away from the end. What do you all think that will happen next?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2014)

All smiles.

Nothing but smiles.


----------



## Tidezen (Oct 2, 2014)

D'awww.  That was a cute chapter.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 4, 2014)

New chapter spoilers are out: Link removed


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow already?


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 5, 2014)

......Wait....am i sensing something odd going on here or it just me. WHY IS SHOUKO ALONG IN THE COVER!?! WHY!!!


WHAT COULD IT MEAN!! or is book 6 the no healing chapter, wait till book 7 for the real healing

-writing down something- dear santa.... I WANT  A KOE NO KATACHI ANIME NOW!!!


----------



## rajin (Oct 5, 2014)

Volume 07 is going on . Volume 006 accident happened and you can clearly see Shouko Chan Hand is Hurt Badly . Shouya is in hospital in Volume 006 and Shouko Chan show all the determination and start the movie again . It is so natural to see Shouko Chan alone in the volume 006 cover .


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks like raw scans are coming out: Link removed

Dat Shouko


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 5, 2014)

Man, if this gets an anime as I suspect it will I am going to hype and advertise it to high heaven.

Also anyone who doesn't get Shouko is only on volume 6's cover because those are the chapters where Ishida is in hospital and it follows the POV of the rest of The Fellowship have the deductive ability of a dead gnat.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 5, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Man, if this gets an anime as I suspect it will I am going to hype and advertise it to high heaven



It's not going to get an anime. Especially since the series is ending soon.
It will probably get a live action film or drama though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2014)

Man, the covers are pretty beautiful.


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It's not going to get an anime. Especially since the series is ending soon.
> It will probably get a live action film or drama though.



I wouldn't mind that one bit


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 5, 2014)

starr said:


> I wouldn't mind that one bit



Neither would I.
I'd specifically like a live-action film, that way they could cut all the film making crap that just dragged the story down.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 6, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Man, if this gets an anime as I suspect it will I am going to hype and advertise it to high heaven.
> 
> Also anyone who doesn't get Shouko is only on volume 6's cover because those are the chapters where Ishida is in hospital and it follows the POV of the rest of The Fellowship have the deductive ability of a dead gnat.


I will join you in advertising!! WE WILL PAINT THE SKIES WITH IT!!


Rica_Patin said:


> It's not going to get an anime. Especially since the series is ending soon.
> It will probably get a live action film or drama though.


...why not both?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 6, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> I will join you in advertising!! WE WILL PAINT THE SKIES WITH IT!!
> 
> ...why not both?



Because not every manga series work as an anime and Kodansha is one of the few companies that realize that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 6, 2014)

The fact it's ending soon is exactly why I expect an anime to be announced soon. 20 to 26 episodes is fairly standard and the perfect length for KnK.

What's more it's a pretty popular manga, several of the volumes broke into the top ten and it has general critical acclaim.

I'd be more surprised if there isn't an anime.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 6, 2014)

Those covers were extremely beautiful..especially volume 6. The "missing" Ishida in the volume 6 cover really give you the feels of that volume.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 6, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The fact it's ending soon is exactly why I expect an anime to be announced soon. 20 to 26 episodes is fairly standard and the perfect length for KnK.
> 
> What's more it's a pretty popular manga, several of the volumes broke into the top ten and it has general critical acclaim.
> 
> I'd be more surprised if there isn't an anime.



It's not going to get an anime.
It's a drama series in Weekly Shonen Magazine.
Those get live action dramas usually.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok cleaned raw scans are starting to come out: Link removed


----------



## santanico (Oct 6, 2014)

kimi ni todoke got a 2 season tho


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Because not every manga series work as an anime and Kodansha is one of the few companies that realize that.


but with the popularity going at a mile high and i'm calling it out right now that it will sell millions for it's final volume. that it's gonna make some company's interested in making an anime out of it


The Pink Ninja said:


> The fact it's ending soon is exactly why I expect an anime to be announced soon. 20 to 26 episodes is fairly standard and the perfect length for KnK.
> 
> What's more it's a pretty popular manga, several of the volumes broke into the top ten and it has general critical acclaim.
> 
> I'd be more surprised if there isn't an anime.



then alot of fans would either riot or beg someone to make an anime. This really deserves it



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ok cleaned raw scans are starting to come out: Link removed


oh my god oh my god ohj my god!! MORE HEALING!!! -heavy breathing intensify maximum- can't contain it!!!! -reading it- best healing chapter ever


----------



## rajin (Oct 7, 2014)

*KOE NO KATACHI 56 RAW 

340
*
KOE NO KATACHI is directly linked to govenment office so getting an anime is difficult but a LIVE ACTION Movie is possible *
*


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 7, 2014)

Anime for Koe no Katachi?

Nah..the anime will ruined it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 7, 2014)

CR Scans out: Link removed


----------



## OS (Oct 7, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> Anime for Koe no Katachi?
> 
> Nah..the anime will ruined it.



animated by bones or kyoani.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> CR Scans out: Link removed



and it's out here too 
340


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

Ueno                             .


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 14, 2014)

English Scans are coming out: Link removed


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2014)

Ishida is going to get killed, no happy ending. I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2014)

When is about to marry Shouko, a truck will just run him over.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 14, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> English Scans are coming out: Link removed



Thanks for sharing Onii-chan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2014)

4 or 5 more chapters of pure, unadulterated good feelings.

Living the dream.


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm so warm inside, what is this feeling...?


----------



## LesExit (Oct 15, 2014)

starr said:


> I'm so warm inside, what is this feeling...?


it's the healing! It has finally arrived :'D!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2014)

starr said:


> I'm so warm inside, what is this feeling...?



It's        sperm


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2014)

LesExit said:


> it's the healing! It has finally arrived :'D!!





The Pink Ninja said:


> It's        sperm



I would know _that _feeling


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 16, 2014)

starr said:


> I'm so warm inside, what is this feeling...?


It's love......or whatever you ate....or healing...yup, healing


LesExit said:


> it's the healing! It has finally arrived :'D!!


PRAISE THE LORD THAT THE HEALING AS COME!!!


starr said:


> I would know _that _feeling



............That was nasty....


----------



## rajin (Oct 20, 2014)

KOE NO KATACHI 3 PICTURES AND TRANSLATION


*
Batoto.*


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2014)

thanks for posting!


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2014)

It's ending soon


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 21, 2014)

CR Scans out: Link removed


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

lol idk how that guy is but holy shit, what an ass to a highschooler.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> lol idk how that guy is but holy shit, what an ass to a highschooler.



It's Shimida. Ishida's past friend along with that other fatass back during middle school.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

i was talking about the movie critic


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> i was talking about the movie critic



Oh haha, yeah he was a prick.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 22, 2014)

OS said:


> i was talking about the movie critic


who the hell knows, but i wanna kick his ass. so hard, that the nutshots in jackass movies will look like kiddy play


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh haha, yeah he was a prick.


He was an egotistic dick is more like it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2014)

Hah, the common enemy to truly join everyone. It's almost comical how fucking "evil" the critic was and that's kinda detrimental to such a realistic series. But I don't even give a shit about that anymore.

All smiles.

Holy shit. Good feelings everywhere, god damn.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 22, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's almost comical how fucking "evil" the critic was and that's kinda detrimental to such a realistic series.



I don't think it's unbelievable  that a critic would be a dick.

Do we even know what kind of contest it was? Could have been open to everyone and not just high school kids.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 22, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Oh haha, yeah he was a prick.



For some reason I thought you were talking about me at first so I started writing this massive tirade before eventually realizing my mistake and feeling mildly embarrassed.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> For some reason I thought you were talking about me at first so I started writing this massive tirade before eventually realizing my mistake and feeling mildly embarrassed.



Lol Oh my god really? But their quote was "Oh yeah him. he's a dick." This post was a highlight of my day now!! 

Not gonna lie, when i saw the new cover for the latest volume, i thought that was the same bridge that he kept jumping off, or little water place he threw her note in and fought with her with. But then cutting how shallow it is, i think that where she's standing is the river with ishida fell.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 25, 2014)

Spoilers are out: Link removed

I feel a bit depressed seeing how each of them are now separating ;___;7


----------



## rajin (Oct 26, 2014)

*CHAPTER : PATH*
Path
 Sahara, Ueno, and even Shouko are planing to leave their hometown and going to Tokyo
*Sahara models in a fashion show*
*Yuzuru takes pics, she's still ditching school*
*Sahara enters the fairy outfit her and Ueno made in a fashion contest*
*Invites Ueno to go with her to Tokyo to find out the results*
*After seeing the two of them off at the station, Ishida, Shouko, and Yuzuru go to the bridge*
Ishida notice that Shouko wants to become hairdresser.
 Her respecting teacher is now opening a shop in Tokyo and Shouko will be employee.
 Ishida begs to Shouko to stop going Tokyo.
 He says that Tokyo is very scary place and Shouko's mom and sister will be worry about it.
 Shouko gets angry and says "Liar!" to Ishida.
 Yuzuru tells Ishida that it is good thing that Shouko is now
 deciding her path by herself.
 After returning home, Ishida tells his mom that Shouko is going to Tokyo and he wants to stop it.
 Even Ishidamom disagrees Ishida's idea.
*Ishida is worried about a deaf girl living alone in Tokyo*
*Ishida receives a text from Sahara telling him that she's moving to Tokyo next year (after graduation)*
*She and Ueno won a trophy in the fashion contest*
*Ishida lies in bed. Deciding to support Shouko, he wonders what he's going to do with his life*
*Ishida lies in bed seeing the ceiling.*
 - There are dreams in Tokyo. Shouko, who Ishida decides to support, is  also leaving for Tokyo. What Ishida should do ? continue to the issue  #49. -


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2014)

Come on, guys. Easy with the spoilers. Linking to the archived /a/ thread  is good enough.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 26, 2014)

^Well I tried to be vague about it but I'll be careful

Anyways, a few raw scans are out: Link removed


----------



## OS (Oct 26, 2014)

did you guys really think there was healing? pfft


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2014)

no such thing as healing in this manga ;_;


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2014)

there is only 2 chapters left so idk how this situation will be solved


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2014)

OS said:


> there is only 2 chapters left so idk how this situation will be solved



Kissu        .


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2014)

yes, lots and lots of kissing as well as


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 28, 2014)

CR Scans are out: Link removed


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 29, 2014)

OS said:


> did you guys really think there was healing? pfft


HEALING WILL COME INTHE LAST 2 CHAPTERS!! I KNOW IT!!1


starr said:


> no such thing as healing in this manga ;_;


DON"T GIVE UP NOW!!! ;_:


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Kissu        .



me jealous!!

Wo we went into future mode for nearly all of them O: but trying to stop her, he just can't be honest and tell her the true feelings, he wants her to stay with him forever. Though i got a feeling in the final chapter, she'll run in to shouko, tell her he was wrong, then confess that he loves her and wants her to stay with him not wanting to be alone. We'll get either a time leap into the future of all of them together, or they might end it with shouko saying i love you too, waving goodbye with the subway train closing the doors and leaves to tokyo. is taht too much?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, Ishida. Silver fucking tongue there.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 29, 2014)

This manga


----------



## Hack Snyder (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice to see this manga is popular. I've been enjoying it every step of the way. Really hoping we get a happy ending. I don't think I could handle anything else.


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 31, 2014)

Only two chapters left and yet there's still too much BS and not enough healing 

The two guys and kawai seem to have just dropped out, and after all that bitching Ueno packs up and leaves without a word. So many useless characters who had way too much role in the story


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> Only two chapters left and yet there's still too much BS and not enough healing
> 
> The two guys and kawai seem to have just dropped out, and after all that bitching Ueno packs up and leaves without a word. So many useless characters who had way too much role in the story



cause they are worthless and will be dead in couple of years in the manga.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 1, 2014)

Raw scans are coming out for new chappy:  Link removed


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 1, 2014)

^On a further note, someone's translating them in the /a/ thread right now.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 1, 2014)

Good thing about this chapter, Yuzuru goes to school I guess.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 1, 2014)

I'll wait for Crunchyroll's release. It's consistent and the quality is higher than a quick fan translation dump.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 4, 2014)

CR Scans are out: Link removed


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 5, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> CR Scans are out: Link removed



AH HA! CALLED IT!! but if his ass doesn't confess to her in the next chapter. i'm gonna drop kick my boss


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 5, 2014)

So, 1 more chapter to go? I'm getting a little annoyed tbh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2014)

Too bad, this certainly had more meat in it.

God damn manga and rushed endings, man.


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what if this is a part 1


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Too bad, this certainly had more meat in it.
> 
> God damn manga and rushed endings, man.



Exfuckingcuse me?
The ending was announced months ago, and all signs point to it being a natural ending due to the progression, and the fact that high sales mean it wasn't unpopular.
Not to mention this series was stretched way too long and is anything but rushed.
Just because a series ends doesn't mean it was cancelled. Lots of manga have natural endings.


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2014)

he better confess


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 6, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> what if this is a part 1


Oh my god, if this is part one with childhood torture, and part 2 being true healing and how both shouko and ishida are doing with their lives together forever, i will fucking dancing like big foot..
[YOUTUBE]thFMoBGaEgw[/YOUTUBE]


starr said:


> he better confess



That's what i said! if he doesn't. punch to the balls


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 6, 2014)

There's only one chapter left?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 6, 2014)

Wait what only one chapter left?


----------



## Midaru (Nov 6, 2014)

Next chapter is the last one right?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 6, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Next chapter is the last one right?



Should be.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 6, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Should be.



I hope Ishida confesses. :s


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 6, 2014)

I wonder how they'll end it. It's dragged on without anything really interesting since about halfway.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't possibly see how we could receive a satisfying ending with only one chapter remaining. We need at least two more chapters or a very long closing chapter.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 7, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Next chapter is the last one right?



Wait, if this week is the final chapter...should raw scans be up now.....SOMEONE FIND THEM!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Exfuckingcuse me?
> The ending was announced months ago, and all signs point to it being a natural ending due to the progression, and the fact that high sales mean it wasn't unpopular.



I'm aware of all of that.

And yet, the story was not dragged by any stretch of the imagination. And after the bullshit that happened after Nishimiya's suicide attempt, there was more than enough room for development of every relationship in the group.

It was a quick fix, at least when it came to the entire group, and now we jumped straight into "What will we do in the future?".

But that's just a way most manga authors seem to wrap things. I think the oneshot was much better paced than the whole manga because it really only focused on Nishimiya and Ishida. With the main manga introducing so many characters, she juggled more balls than she could handle.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 8, 2014)

Text Spoilers are out: Link removed

Also, people made a mistake on the date Koe is ending in. It's supposed to end in Issue 51, this week is Issue 50. So we got one more chapter left after this.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 8, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Text Spoilers are out: Link removed
> 
> Also, people made a mistake on the date Koe is ending in. It's supposed to end in Issue 51, this week is Issue 50. So we got one more chapter left after this.



Oh I see, that's good then but there's not hope to seeing Ishida confessing to Nishimiya.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow, someone just translated all the dialogue from the chapter in that thread.... and it was so fucking underwhelming....

Anyways, we have a epilogue chapter next week (2 year timeskip)


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 9, 2014)

Raw scans are coming out: Link removed


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 9, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Raw scans are coming out: Link removed



-reads some of the spoilers-.....(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻ CONFESS DAMN IT!!!


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2014)

damn I'm so behind


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 10, 2014)

Full Raw scans are out: Link removed
Translations are in the previous thread i linked.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 11, 2014)

Official CR scans out: Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 11, 2014)

This whole series was just mediocre drawn out wasted potential.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 11, 2014)

What the fuck ishida... What flying fuck! i think every fan just gave this face just now! fuck even i did! 


that's it. where are the damn bats. i'm gonna break some tables tonight...


----------



## Midaru (Nov 11, 2014)

Ishida...


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2014)

i actually found the chapter funny


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2014)

Ishida...just confess and make up already.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2014)

lol he didn?t confess. Why did it make me laugh so hard?


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 12, 2014)

OS said:


> i actually found the chapter funny


not gonna lie, i actually did find it a bit funny.


luffy no haki said:


> lol he didn?t confess. Why did it make me laugh so hard?



cause she was also waiting for a confession like we were but we just straight up got "what do those things you gave me do"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, Ishida. You loveable idiot.

That was pretty good considering it's the second last chapter. Wonder how the talk with Shimada is going to work.

And good to know that my benefit of the doubt concerning Ueno payed off. She deserves to be happy and have real friends.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 12, 2014)

Glad there's an additional chapter. Can't wait.


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2014)

so.... is that it???


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 12, 2014)

starr said:


> so.... is that it???



Nah, we got a epilogue chapter next week. Its a 2 year timeskip.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 15, 2014)

Raw Text Spoilers are out: Link removed

Given 2ch source, we are apparently getting an anime adaption that's currently under progress


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2014)

So i'm assuming the anime will adapt everything?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 15, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> So i'm assuming the anime will adapt everything?



I don't see why it wouldn't


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2014)

I do wonder who would voice shouko though....and which studio will do it. Maybe TRIGGER? They don't suck like SP.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 15, 2014)

Anime isn't confirmed, just a project.
It's most likely a live action film or drama series.


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nah, we got a epilogue chapter next week. Its a 2 year timeskip.


awe good!


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Raw Text Spoilers are out: Link removed
> 
> Given 2ch source, we are apparently getting an anime adaption that's currently under progress


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 15, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Raw Text Spoilers are out: Link removed
> 
> Given 2ch source, we are apparently getting an anime adaption that's currently under progress


Oh my god my reaction with the anime adaption in the works (or anything in the works)


Now the final question...who confessed to who.....


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope those spoilers are fake ;_;


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 15, 2014)

starr said:


> I hope those spoilers are fake ;_;



I would be surprised if they were. 2ch's spoilers have been accurate for alot of the chapters.


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

ugh  

this is all your fault Noctis, if only yu hadn't req'd this to me


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2014)

Why do you want the spoilers to be fake, starr?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 15, 2014)

starr said:


> ugh
> 
> this is all your fault Noctis, if only yu hadn't req'd this to me



Chapter 0 was all you had to read tho ;___;



Rica_Patin said:


> Anime isn't confirmed, just a project.
> It's most likely a live action film or drama series.



Why do you think that?


Also a translator anon gave a more elaborate translation on text spoilers here: Link removed


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 15, 2014)

It doesn't sound like we witness a confession from anybody. That's kinda a kick in the balls after all this. lol Not sure how I feel about an anime adaptation if that's true. Studios have been butchering those a lot lately.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 16, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Raw Text Spoilers are out: Link removed
> 
> Given 2ch source, we are apparently getting an anime adaption that's currently under progress


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 16, 2014)

A few raw scans are out: Link removed


----------



## Midaru (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol these scans.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 16, 2014)

Persecuted said:


> It doesn't sound like we witness a confession from anybody. That's kinda a kick in the balls after all this. lol Not sure how I feel about an anime adaptation if that's true. Studios have been butchering those a lot lately.



No confession.... I think i'm gonna cry....


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

This doesn't even make any sense. It's not at all what this company usually does with their drama manga...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice, looking forward to it.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 17, 2014)

Good that this will have anime, but the manga ending...


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 17, 2014)

ya'll mofo's who said there was no anime better take it back cause we're all getting on the hype train/feels train all f-ing week long!! 

every single fan right now when anime was announced even us! can i get an amen on that
[YOUTUBE]xIVy5XdQhOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 17, 2014)

Tri-edge101 said:


> ya'll mofo's who said there was no anime better take it back cause we're all getting on the hype train/feels train all f-ing week long!!



I really do not need a full anime series from this though 

A movie of the oneshot would have been much better.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 17, 2014)

Raw scans are out: Link removed

EDIT: Its actually getting translated now.


----------



## rajin (Nov 18, 2014)

*KOE NO KATACHI FINAL CHAPTER JAPANESE RAW*

*1*

HAPPY ENDING .  HERE IS FINAL CHAPTER TRANSLATION

*1

Ok ok Many people are mad at this kind of ending but i think it still is a good ending STILL i really want to see future of shouya and shouko chan
*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 18, 2014)

CR Scans are out: Link removed


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 18, 2014)

ok, i'm gonna say this and i know i might get alot of hate for this, but the last page, i think that was the confession.....god i wanted them to actually confess or kiss, not hold hands. DAMN IT!! ah well it wasn't THAT bad


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 19, 2014)

The ending sucked,
but then again, so did the entire second half, after the misheard confession.

I absoultely hated it how the mangaka simply just dropped the relationship between the two main leads, brought in all the useless friends, and made the story not about the characters, but the message to be part of the community, forgive and forget all past wrongdoings, and never give up trying to be friends with EVERYONE even if it kills you.

It probably my fault, not being able to accept this anthill mentality of the Japanese, but I did not expect it from this manga.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2014)

I enjoyed the ride, although it was short. The strongest part of the story, the attempted suicide wasn't met with an equally strong burst of positive emotions, so there's that, but despite that I feel that Ishida forgiving himself and being able to live with people again was nicely paced.

The "romance" resolve might've been underwhelming, but the japanese people in manga(no clue how representative it is of the actual japanese culture) are well known for their platonic expressions of love, so no real surprise here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2014)

That was pretty sweet, considering the rushed nature of the story post suicide attempt. I don't share Revan21's opinion concerning quality per se but I do agree it really sucks when the story stopped focusing on developing their character relationships in an organic way and just made them all best buddies when their own lives started going their way. What the author did with Ueno last chapter, she should've done with the entire cast, and even that was brief and glossed over. 

I wouldn't say it's a cop-out but man, all that build-up, suffering and climactic suicide attempt to this is disappointing. Maybe the author got in over her head but I still really appreciate this story.

The anime announcement is surprising but after the direction of the last portion of the story, not so much.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 19, 2014)

As I said earlier, that was a "kick to the balls" ending.


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> The ending sucked,
> but then again, so did the entire second half, after the misheard confession.
> 
> I absoultely hated it how the mangaka simply just dropped the relationship between the two main leads, brought in all the useless friends, and made the story not about the characters, but the message to be part of the community, forgive and forget all past wrongdoings, and never give up trying to be friends with EVERYONE even if it kills you.
> ...



I have the exact same opinion


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 19, 2014)

I hate the ending but not to the point Revan does. This kind of ending screwed Shoko out of a proper denouement. We got to see her climax with the suicide attempt and Ishida's hospitalization from her perspective but we really didn't get much after that as the manga kind of pushed her off to spotlight the shitty people around her. Fuck those people. Ueno, Kawai, and even Sahara to some extent never had to own up.  I can understand the mentality of not rocking the boat but considering the tone the manga set you would have thought the ending would have more impact.  Kawai never really owned up to being a shitty person. Ueno at least took the first step forward. 

This manga could have used another arc if they wanted to go for this type of ending. There was just too much shit lingering in the air that went unanswered. The ending was just spineless. Probably the only reason I'm accepting this is I've been hurt worse. 

This ending is honestly pretty terrible.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 20, 2014)

*Koe No Katachi's Non-Ending:*

This is what I wanted.

People were expecting them to have a big damn kiss and to become boyfriend and girlfriend and to live happily ever after. Instead we got a non-ending: Ambiguous, relationship unofficial, future cloudy.

But this is realistic: They’re still only teenagers, their lives are just beginning. This is no place for an ending. After all how many of you in your twenties are still with who you were with in your teens? .How many of you are still pursuing the same career path?

And this is at its core what KnK is about. Ishida himself says it this chapter

"Those doors can open anytime as long as I’m alive"

The story ‘s main action begins and ends with two suicide attempts: The bullying of Ishida leads to his attempt, his meeting with Shouko with a new reason to live. Likewise Shouko’s attempt and Ishida’s subsequent fall causes everyone in the group to re-evaluate themselves and their lives. They learn the lesson yesterday’s clouds don’t need not blot out tomorrow’s dawn.

Life is not neat or perfect but as long as you keep living it is always hopeful.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't mind no romances.

What I do mind is that we didn't see ishida talk to Shimada... that moment was hyped up for a long time and never gave a pay off. Ueno had a decent (if short) conclusion. Nagatsuka, Yuzuru, Sahara, and Mashiba all had decent ends to their character arcs. Not that any of them had TOO much going for them in the first place, but there's nothing else I really could've asked for there.

Which leaves Kawai who we could've used more of... no redemption for her. Ueno was one of my favorite characters and her arc, while having a conclusion, was fast forwarded.

And of course you have Shoko who I think we could've used more of in the final chapters.

Anyway, this manga was epic up through Ishida waking up from his Coma and his reunion with Shoko on the bridge. After that it was kind of eh... but regardless, still a great series.

Maybe the anime will add some shit in.


----------



## Tidezen (Nov 26, 2014)

That was...pretty underwhelming imo.  Glad to hear about an anime though, that might help fix some of the problems in the second half.  I don't really mind if they don't end up together, but their relationship just seemed to stall for no apparent reason.


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2014)

finally read last chapter. happy for anime adaptation


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 25, 2015)

After I was suggested to read this series (from people on this forum), I decided to check it out. Power read through it yesterday and today...and not quite sure how to feel about it.

The beginning was definitely interesting. Ishida & co. were all a bunch of assholes when it came to bullying Nishimiya...that's for damn sure. However, when the tables turned on Ishida and he realized what he had done to her, it basically caused him to grow as a person. 5 years of having to live like that will definitely change your perspective on life lol.

The Ishida/Nishimiya relationship was about as much as I expected it to be: awkward teenager stuff. I'm happy that they were able to eventually have a normal life together...after all the suicidal drama ended. However, really wanted them to at least kiss or have a real confession at some point (though I guess it is implied). 

I really liked Yuzuru. She did everything that she thought she could in order to protect her older sister: cutting her hair instead of Shouko getting forced to, taking pictures of dead animals/insects in order for her sister to realize the importance of life, etc. Glad she ended up going to school at the end instead of just giving up on it.

Yuzuru & Shouko's mom...man, she was just a raging bitch at the start, but was fully justified in it. She had a daughter that ended up being deaf and as a result, got abandoned by her husband. Also, her daughter got constantly bullied and some asshole kids cost her family thousands of dollars in order to replace hearing aids. I'd be pissed too if I was her. However, once you understand that she is just trying everything she can do to stay strong for her family...it was much easier to sympathize with her.

The side characters:
Nagatsuka - well intentioned...but kinda bugged the shit outta me. He had his moments though (though, that film was pretty terrible...).
Mashiba - this guy was kind of an enigma. It was hard to get a read on him initially, but that dude is awesome.
Kawai- a faker...and a cunt. I guess she got better towards the end, but man...she was annoying as hell for most of it.
Sahara - I liked her a lot (and goddamn...tall girls + heels are so fine ). Yeah, she bailed from class after getting bullied a bit, but she grew up to be a really nice and reliable friend to Nishimiya as well as Ueno.
Finally, Ueno - this bitch was definitely crazy...but she just did those things in order to get Ishida's attention (because love and stuffs).


Oh, also, I can honestly say...I was not expecting to read a chapter through the perspective of a deaf person lol. Reading that chapter was pretty rough...but I managed to get through it.

Found it odd that we never actually got to see his sister's face throughout the entire series (and her Brazilian husband only twice), yet we saw Maria basically every chapter lol...



Yeah, the ending was pretty underwhelming, but I don't really regret reading this. Things didn't go exactly the way I wanted them to, but it was probably more realistic this way. Decent series...quick read, worth.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah. After the wakeup in the hospital and the reunion, things go downhill pretty quickly. But a majority of the series is fantastically done.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, post coma wake-up, things definitely felt off. Things were just too upbeat after that I guess (well, aside from their movie getting shitted on by the critic lol). The last 10 chapters or so just felt incredibly rushed...this series definitely could have lasted much longer...and the ended suffered as a result. Oh well...not a bad read, just disappointing.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 1, 2015)

Just read this entire series because the premise drew me in. 

Enjoyed it, though the ending was a bit of a letdown.

And the rest of it alternated between being really sweet and really sad.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah, the ending definitely felt quite rushed...but it was still a pretty good experience (considering how short it was to marathon).


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 1, 2015)

After stewing on it, the ending still doesn't sit right with me.  The manga just sputtered out after Ishida woke up. Ishida's rescue of Shoko and all those individual character chapters seemed like a great setup for something after Ishida woke up instead the manga fumbled around and quietly ended as if it either forgot what it was setting up or some editor forced it to end quick.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe Ishida died during the fall.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Ishida died during the fall.



Oh God...not one of those fuckin theories


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 1, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Oh God...not one of those fuckin theories



I couldn't resist.


----------

